# Premieres impressions du nouveau Mac Pro



## angealexiel (2 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

suite a mon fil ouvert à l'adresse suivante : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204334

Je viens de recevoir le mac pro ce matin, la config recu est un 8 cores 2,8 Ghz , 2 go ram, ATI X2600 XT , 1 To HDD Apple , Airport bluetooth 2.1 EDR.


comme je le disais dans mon dernier message sur le fil precedent, le mac pro m'a été livré par l'applestore sans boite en carton pour le proteger, je m'y attendais , car beaucoup de videos d'unboxing sur youtube font le meme constat, apparement apple envoie les mac pro tel quels... alors que le reste de la gamme a le droit a une deuxieme boite pour proteger la boite originale, dommage car elle est assez deteriorée... pour une machine a 3000 euros... les boules

bref... la machine est vraiment sublime , c'est de loin le " PC" de bureau le mieux agencé, le plus beau, et le plus classe.

je le branche en DVI a mon nouveaux LCD samsung syncmaster 245B.. premiere mauvaise surprise , les premiers ecran de configurations apparaissent bizzarement a l'ecran.. imaginez par exemple, la premiere fenetre que l'on voit, ou l'on choisit la langue, et bien j'avais une sorte de deuxieme fenetre en negatif a coté .. il y a en permanence une sorte d'image double en negatif et assez transparente, la j'ai les boules, je me dit  " bon bah fallait s'y attendre, encore une machine avec un soucis,

 cela ne doit pas venir de l'ecran puisque il a fonctionner sur mon macbook pro depuis trois jours en DVI et je n'ai eu aucun soucis.... je debranche le DVI le rebranche sur la deuxieme sortie , pareil, j'arrive au bureau et la j'essaye de bisouiller l'ecran, par erreur je touche le bouton de sortie video, passant en analogique, et je remet en DVI, et la le probleme disparait, je ne comprends pas, 4 demarrage sur 5 m'oblige a faire cette manip pour retrouver une image parfaite... est ce que Qqn a une idée de ce que ca peut étre ??

vivement que je me debarasse de l'ati de merde, et que la nvidia arrive, je n'ai jamais aimé ati. 

ensuite , le bilan, apres avoir fais trés peu d'updates car le CD de leopard etait a jour . ( version 3A130 ) je commence a copier les 1 To de donnés de mon disque time machine sur le mac pro ... tout va niveau vitesse, le HDD du mac pro de 1 to est veloce autant que celui que j'avais sur l'imac qui fesait aussi un To ( ca doit etre le meme ? ) 

je vais lister les bonnes surprises : 

CONTRAIREMENT à l'idée recue : il ne chauffe absolument pas , au contraire , l'air qui en sort est trés frais... et la temperature isatpro et checkup me donne 20 degrée au bout de deux heures, ca me parait trés bas, car sur l'imac 2.8 Ghz c'est 55 a 60 degrés sans le pousser du tout... le mac pro en utilisation bureautique ( je vais essayer le jeu aprés ) reste a 20 degrés celcius. ca me scotche... je m'attendais a des 70 degrés... lol 

il a bien un haut parleur correct et assez fort , mais qui ne peut convenir que pour une utilisation temporaire.. meme si il est plutot decent niveau volume. ( pas de basses, trés aigu )

un silence de fou, comme sur l'imac, je m'attendais au moins a un leger soufflement mais rien, c'est impressionnant. un air trés froid sort du devant... bien plus froid que la piece dans laquelle je suis. circuit de refroidissement liquide surement... bref ca à l'air bien foutu, l'interieur est remarquable, ingenieux, et on peut tout faire sans tournevis ni outils... 

Passons au points negatif et il y en a : 

la souris mighty mouse bluetooth rame a l'ecran de temps en temps, disons que son mouvement n'est vraiment pas aussi fluide que sur l'imac... le comble... j'ai tout essayer, mais rien n'y fait... 

ensuite sur l'imac , le moniteur d'activité etait tout le temps en tache de fond, je mettais une option en fesant clic droit dessus, pour voir a la place de l'icone , les deux processeur et leur taux d'ocupation, donc il y avait 2 barres. la pour le mac pro 8 cores.. il devrait y avoir  8 barres. bah bizzarement y'en a qu'une seule , comme si c'etait un mono coeur... alors que dans checkup ou istat je voit bien les 8 coeurs. 

niveau reactivité , par rapport a l'imac que j'avais c'est bien moins impressionnant , et je comprends pas pourquoi .. tout les processeur sont a 3% en permanence, pourtant passer un film en plein ecran sous quicktime alors qu'aucun autre prog est ouvert, fais ramer la transition en full screen, bref vraiment pas aussi fluide que l'imac... bizzarement, ok, l'imac avait 4 go, mais etre pas fluide alors que je lance meme pas 3 applications... 

ensuite , comme beaucoup d'autres, j'ai eu un paquet de programmes qui ont quittés innopinement , au moins 5 ou 6 en 4 heures . a un moment, tout le finder a bloquer , pendant que je mettais WoW , je ne pouvais plus rien faire, aucun moyen de forcer quitter en faisant le raccourcis clavier, la boule de plage etait sur finder, quicktime, installateur de Wow... bref, j'ai attendu 5 minutes , car parfois mac OS est comme ca... mais ca na pas evolué. alors j'ai du faire un hard reset, ce que je hais.

je viens de mettre onyw pour faire un check, j'ai reseter le gestionnaire alim, et la Pram. je vais voir comment ca evolue...

je pense que ces ralentissements et ses plantages que d'autres ont aussi, ne sont que des soucis, car il n'y a pas eu de mise a jour pour ces mac pro, faut attendre la 10.5.2 pour que ca remarche nikel je pense. 

mais bon je m'attendais a un coup de speed par rapport a l'imac , mais c'est plutot le contraire... ca ne peut etre que software, car il est bien plus puissant que l'imac haut de gamme. enfin j'espere autrement c'est grave...lol

je vais remettre Wow, windows, tester Crisis , et je vous dirait comment cela evolue. 

je ne m'inquiete pas trop . mais si qqn peut m'eclairer, surtout sur le soucis de l'image fantome qui apparait , mais qui disparait si je change de sortie analog/digital .. j'aimerais comprendre...


----------



## fredroy (2 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> un silence de fou, comme sur l'imac, je m'attendais au moins a un leger soufflement mais rien, c'est impressionnant. un air trés froid sort du devant...



très bonne nouvelle  J'ai commandé le mien aujourd'hui :

One 2.8GHZ Quad-Core Intel Xeo
2GB (2x1GB)
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
320GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb
AIRPORT EXTREME-INT

Pour le reste, je reste perplexe (lenteur, plantage,...) En ce qui me concerne j'aurai fait une clean install et testé les softs natifs : Imovie, Idvd,... et ensuite installé WOW.

Vivement tes première impressions avec Crysis... Je ne sais pas si tu as reçu ta 8800 GT ?


----------



## angealexiel (2 Février 2008)

lol c'est pas la 6800 , autrement ce serait back to the past .... non la 8800 GT sera expedié debut mars . donc pour le moment ATI.. ce sera un poil plus beau que sur l'imac j'espere... lol

par contre, les plantages sont repertoriés par pas mal d'utilisateur qui eux parlent de freeze , en majorité des americain, car je ne trouve pas de topic , sur les nouveaux mac pro sur des sites francais, mais comme je le dit, ca ne m'inquiete pas , ce n'est pas materiel ... mais bon je m'attendais a un truc de fou, et la faut avouer niveau fluidité souris surtout , c loin de l'imac... je capte pas pourquoi, je vais essayer une souris microsoft pour voir quand elle sera chargée. 

PS : tu me diras si tu le recoit dans une boite en carton recouvrant celle d'origine.. ca m'intrigue.
en tout cas , moi je l'ai commandé et reglé par CB lundi, il devait partir jeudi, il est parti mercredi de Cork en irlande , il devait arriver lundi , prochain, mais je lai eu samedi,  donc c'est trés rapide .

tiens nous au courant, et laisse toi aussi tes impressions.. ce serait cool . thanx -) 

PS , je n'avait pas vu que tu as pris la nvidia direct.. dans ce cas tu vas pas l'avoir rapidement, moi j'ai pris la ATI, mais j'ai commander la nvidia a part, comme ca j'avais le mac pro, et soit je garderai l'ati pour driver deux autres ecrans, soit je la revendrai . tu sais etre patient ?? lol moi la patience n'est pas l'une de mes vertues xD

je bench a mort ce soir le mac pro . -) Stay Tuned ^^


----------



## fredroy (2 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> lol c'est pas la 6800 , autrement ce serait back to the past ....



Faute de frappe 



angealexiel a dit:


> PS : tu me diras si tu le recoit dans une boite en carton recouvrant celle d'origine.. ca m'intrigue.



Egalement, mais j'ai reçu mon apple 23" également sans carton protecteur. j'étais super étonné d'un part car le carton arrive crade, d'autre part cela peut attirer la convoitise.


angealexiel a dit:


> en tout cas , moi je l'ai commandé et reglé par CB lundi, il devait partir jeudi, il est parti mercredi de Cork en irlande , il devait arriver lundi , prochain, mais je lai eu samedi, donc c'est trés rapide .



Comme j'ai changé de carte graphique cela allonge le temps... Date d'expédition estimée: 25 Fev, 2008


----------



## angealexiel (2 Février 2008)

oui c'est vrai que j'avais vu sur youtube que les apple display aussi n'etait pas dans des boites de protections, c'est vraiment etrange, peut etre car les mac pro et apple display sont tous envoyés de cork, et le reste de chine, a le droit au carton supplementaire.. je sais pas

moi aussi je reve d'un cinema display , ils sont trop beau de face , mais comme pour la nvidia , j'ai preferé mettre 400 euros dans un bon 24 pouces avec HDCP pour les futurs blu ray .mais je ne compte pas le garder , je le revendrais pour un cinema display , mais j'attends les nouveaux avec infrarouge pour la remote, isight integré , et surtout un  prix plus bas car ils sont vendus bien trop cher , 

et puis  leur nom est trompeur car ils ne sont pas vraiment HD dans le sens ou ils se seront pas capable de lire un film sur support haute definition car ils ne supportent pas la norme HDCP . donc c'est le gros point noirs qui pour moi a compté preferant attendre une hypothetique mise a jour.... elle arrivera surement en meme temps que les graveurs lecteur blu ray pour mac pro . enfin j'espere

je ferais des bench et installerai windows demain, je n'ai pas le temps la, par contre je suis vraiment surpris de l'air froid qui sort de la machine , il tourne depuis 14 heures de l'apres midi, et il est a 18 degrés... jamais vu de temperatures aussi basses sur un PC ou Mac .

l'air qui sort de l'avant de la machine est genre a 10 degrés... un vrai frigo , alors que la piece est a 22 degrés.  apparement ces nouveaux processeurs chauffent trés peu, et le refroidissement des machines ainsi que leur silence a été ameliorer nettement .


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> et puis  leur nom est trompeur car ils ne sont pas vraiment HD dans le sens ou ils se seront pas capable de lire un film sur support haute definition car ils ne supportent pas la norme HDCP . donc c'est le gros point noirs qui pour moi a compté preferant attendre une hypothetique mise a jour.... elle arrivera surement en meme temps que les graveurs lecteur blu ray pour mac pro . enfin j'espere
> 
> je ferais des bench et installerai windows demain, je n'ai pas le temps la, par contre je suis vraiment surpris de l'air froid qui sort de la machine , il tourne depuis 14 heures de l'apres midi, et il est a 18 degrés... jamais vu de temperatures aussi basses sur un PC ou Mac .
> 
> l'air qui sort de l'avant de la machine est genre a 10 degrés... un vrai frigo , alors que la piece est a 22 degrés.  apparement ces nouveaux processeurs chauffent trés peu, et le refroidissement des machines ainsi que leur silence a été ameliorer nettement .




C'est vrai que c'est incroyable cette température, qui est même plus froide que la pièce, jke n'avais jamais vu sa auparavant! Dire que pour moi, juste le temps d'ouvrir le Macbook et le proc est déjà à 30 °C   


Pour les ACD, au contraire, je ne souhaite pas qu'ils soient mis à jour en même temps que le Mac Pro, car il vient d'être mis à jour, ça voudrait donc dire dans un sacré bout de temps 

Ce serait préférable en même temps que les Macbook Pro, le 12 Février, avec la 10.5.2 pour le support du HDCP sur toutes les machines

Ah, si tout était aussi simple 


"It's that simple", comme dirait l'autre


----------



## angealexiel (2 Février 2008)

pardon je voulais dire que je pensait que les cinema displays arriveront en meme temps que les graveur externe blu ray apple que l'on pourra mettre soit meme et qui seront integrés aux prochaines machines, d'aprés les gars de chez apple , en interne ont commence a leur en parler, donc d'aprés eux ca devrait assez vite arriver... je pense aussi, il est temps ^^

vraiment c'est abherant je dois avouer que j'ai meme un peu froid au jambes tellement l'air est froid , glacial, je suis vraiment impressionner par ca

je viens de mettre le dvd de WoW , car la copie du dvd que j'avais sur mon disque dur plante en fesant tout freezer, donc le gros plantage etait du a WoW... lol

donc j'ai mis le DVD est la par contre, niveau sonore c'est fort, il tourne tellement vite qu'on croirait que le mac pro va decoller du sol ... mdrr, donc trés trés bruyant... dommage sur ce point...mais au moins la machine elle est d'un silence absolu . 

bonne nuit xD


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> pardon je voulais dire que je pensait que les cinema displays arriveront en meme temps que les graveur externe blu ray apple que l'on pourra mettre soit meme et qui seront integrés aux prochaines machines, d'aprés les gars de chez apple , en interne ont commence a leur en parler, donc d'aprés eux ca devrait assez vite arriver... je pense aussi, il est temps ^^
> 
> vraiment c'est abherant je dois avouer que j'ai meme un peu froid au jambes tellement l'air est froid , glacial, je suis vraiment impressionner par ca
> 
> ...




Oui, c'est connu que le superdrive des mac pro est bruyant, après je ne sais pas si c'est pire qu'un portable, je n'ai jamais vu un superdrive de mac pro en action (car les portable aussi sont bruyants).

Pour le Blu-Ray, j'en ai aucune idée, parce qu'il faudrait qu'Apple accepte de modifier son système pour la protection anti-copie des Blu-Ray, et pour le moment, ils sont absolument contre...


----------



## angealexiel (2 Février 2008)

vraiment je suis maudit, c'est incroyable, je vais pour ejecter le DVD de WoW , et la kernel panic,  avec le message , veuillez eteindre l'ordinateur, truc de fou ...je redemarre , arrive a ejacter le DVD, ensuite je met burning crusade , DVD neuf aussi servit une seule fois. et la il accelere le DVD, et j'ai sursauter car d'un coup c'est comme si le dvd se baladait dans le lecteur , un bruit atroce, vite je reste appuyer sur le bouton d'ejection, et depuis quoi je remette dedans comme DVD meme ceux livrés avec le mac pro de leopard bah ca fait pareil ... vraiment je pense pouvoir dire que je uis le plus malchanceux niveau des machines... 

Qqn sait ce que ca peut etre ?? 

j'espere que apple va m'envoyer un nouveau graveur sans que j'ai a envoyer toute la machine, car logiquement avec le mac pro , on a pas obligatoirement a renvoyer la machine non ?? pfft, je suis deg, mais malgres tout mes soucis depuis 1 an, j'aime tellement les machines et apple que je reste dessus, mais je dois avouer que jamais je n'ai autant de soucis logiciels et materiel aussi que depuis que je suis chez apple. c'est Hallucinant vraiment . 

je sens que je vais pas en dormir...


----------



## fredroy (2 Février 2008)

Tu as le bruit mais est-ce que la lecture s'effectue ?

J'ai déjà eu des graveurs (Plextor) qui faisait le bruit d'une tondeuse.


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

Salut. Bravo pour ton achat ! C'est incroyable, je dois etre un enorme chanceux, parce que je n'ai rencontre aucun pepin en onze jours d'utilisation intensive. J'espre que tout cela se rglera. Alors :

Pour le carton, je trouve ca un peu gros, moi j'aurais rappele le Store illico, surtout s'il etait abime. Ou refuse le colis. Mais bon, l'important : la machine est la et pas une rayure 
Pour l'ecran, il y a clairement un probleme. Sutout un cable DVI vers DVI. Question bete, mais tu es sur que le cable etait tres bien branche des deux cotes ? Je reconnecte souvent le mien, et il faut que je visse tout le temps la partie du cote de l'ecran, sinon elle se detache un peu et l'image a des artefacts.
Pour l'ATI, elle est tres bien, je vois pas ce que tu lui reproches. On n'est plus sous Windows 
Pour la temperature, il est froid c'est sur, et pourtant le refroidissement n'est pas liquide. Mais les ventilateur sont larges et bien penses.
Pour la MM : je ne dis rien, il y a des bonnes et des mauvaises series, j'ai eu les deux. Rien a voir avec le Mac Pro.
Pour le moniteur d'activite, tu as plusieurs methodes de voir l'activite/historique CPU, et une option permet de splitter celle-ci entre chaque CPU. De memoire je ne me rappelle plus de l'option :rose: 
Pour la reactivite, tu as peut-etre oublie qu'apres ton deballage, Spotlight et Time Machine se mettaient en route, indexaient tout ton disque dur. Attends une journee avant de jauger sereinement.
Pour les plantages, c'est grave. A ta place j'aurais attendu avant de transferer mes donnees : on ne sait jamais, le DD peut etre foireux par exemple. Laisse tourner quelques jours comme ca, en test, comme une sorte de quarantaine. Et ca evitera a ton OS de tout archiver et indexer.
Pour OnyX, la tu cherches : j'aime ce programme, mais on ne commence pas a triturer un nouvel ordi comme ca de but en blanc 
Bref, comme toute machine pro, prends le temps de bien la tester avant de l'utiliser. Effectivement, Boot Camp sera peut-etre plus representatif, mais rappelle-toi qu'il sait moins bien utiliser 8 coeurs en parallele...

Aller, enjoy & relax, on refait le point demain


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> suite a mon fil ouvert à l'adresse suivante :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204334
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu le mien il y a quelques jours, et je suis d'accord avec toi sur les points suivants :

- silencieux, je ne l'entend presque pas;
- il ne chauffe pas (comme toi, courant d'air rafraichissant au niveau des pieds ! ca c'est bien pour cet été)
- lecteur graveur de DVD un chouia bruyant, mais pour l'instant rien de dramatique.

- concernant le haut parleur, je trouve le son "nul". Cad pour écouter de la musique. Pour l sonorisation de Mac OS X ou les jeux, ca passe.
- j'avais pris le disque dur d'origine. Je viens de le remplacer par 2 HD Western Digital de 500 Go chacun (commande chez MacWay). Bcp plus rapides et moins bruyant. Le 320 Go faisait scitch scritch un peu en permanence.
- je n'utilise pas la mighty mouse mais une Logitech MX Revolution. géniale, cette souris !
- j'utilise iStats menu (v 1.2) pour suivre l'activité des processeurs et l'occupation mémoire. Je vois bien l'activité des "8 processeurs"; comme ca prenait bcp de place sur mon antique écran iiyama 22" (cathodique), j'ai regroupé les 8 coeurs en un seul. Mais moniteur d'activité (quand je le lance) me montre les 8 coeurs.
- réactivité : pas mal  ca pourrait être pire ! Faut dire que je passe d'un iMac G5 rev A au MacPro. Ca va vite, très vite ! Mais pas encore de gros travaux pour juger du gain de vitesse. par contre une réactivité a niveau de l'interface, ca fait plaisiir !

Pas de gros pb, hormis tout à l'heure, après mise en veille de la machine (qqs heures) quand j'ai bougé la souris pour le réveiller, ben il a redémarré tout seul ! Mais à part ça, pour l'instant, no pb.

Sly54

PS pas compris le coup du double carton d'emballage. le mien était dans son carton noir macPro.


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

Le haut parleur interne est clairement nul, je ne vois meme pas pourquoi il y en a un. Surtout qu'il est un peu gros pour faire juste un "boing" au demarrage. Changer les DD d'origine est forcement bien, ce 320 Go est connu comme une daube. Mais bon, chaque chose en son temps...


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Tu as le bruit mais est-ce que la lecture s'effectue ?
> 
> J'ai déjà eu des graveurs (Plextor) qui faisait le bruit d'une tondeuse.



C'est un Optiarc, et ils concourent au meme podium de la nuisance sonore.

Pour ton moniteur d'activite, onglet CPU, tu as l'activite cumulee de tes CPU. Mais si tu double-cliques sur cet affichage "CPU usage", est-ce que tu as bien l'activite sur 8 processeurs ?


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> j'espere que apple va m'envoyer un nouveau graveur sans que j'ai a envoyer toute la machine, car logiquement avec le mac pro , on a pas obligatoirement a renvoyer la machine non ?? pfft, je suis deg, mais malgres tout mes soucis depuis 1 an, j'aime tellement les machines et apple que je reste dessus, mais je dois avouer que jamais je n'ai autant de soucis logiciels et materiel aussi que depuis que je suis chez apple. c'est Hallucinant vraiment .
> 
> je sens que je vais pas en dormir...



Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi et tout tes problèmes, mais malheureusement je crois que tu sera obligé de renvoyer le Mac Pro (échange), car je n'ai jamais entendu parler qu'Apple envoyait des pièces à des particuliers sans qu'ils prouvent que leurs pièces sont défectueuses


----------



## prasath (3 Février 2008)

J'ai décidé de switcher récemment préférant une plateforme MAC. Ce sera bien la première fois que j'utiliserai ce genre de machine. Je vous cache pas que mon attente et mes appréhensions sont à la hauteur  .
Je croise les doigts pour ne pas rencontrer trop de problèmes à l'arrivée de ma machine prévu le 15 février (c'est trop long!). Pour me faire patienter, j'arrête pas de lire tous vos posts  . Ma plus grosse crainte réside dans l'écran TFT avec le problème des pixels défaillants, éclairage trop hétérogène, muarage, etc...

Est-ce utile de souscrire à l'AppleCare?

Je croise les doigts pour que tout fonctionne nickel!

En tout cas la bonne nouvelle pour moi c'est Que Adobe va m'envoyer gratuitement la suite Premium pour MAC en remplacement de ma version Windows  

Pour une utilisation principalement tournée vers la PAO, j'ai commandé la machine le 24 janvier dernier via le revendeur "HypeStore":
- Mac Pro 8X 2,8 Ghz
- 6 Go de Ram (2X1go + 2X2Go) pour 360 euros les 4 go sup.
- Une CG 8800 GT de 512 Mb
- DD de 500 Go
- Air port Extrem

et en complément:
- Ecran Apple Display 30 pouce
- Sonde de calibrage Eye-One
- Parallel Desktop
- OEM Vista

Pour l'écran j'avais hésité entre un Eizo 24" avec sa sonde de calibrage Hardware ou le Display 30"(+ une sonde) pour le même prix. Mais 30 pouces, c'est agréable  
Je n'attends pas le renouvellement de la gamme Display puisque dans 6 mois, je m'achèterai un écran Eizo en parallèle donc pour l'instant le 30 pouce (+mon vieux CRT) me suffisent.


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> J'ai décidé de switcher récemment préférant une plateforme MAC. Ce sera bien la première fois que j'utiliserai ce genre de machine. Je vous cache pas que mon attente et mes appréhensions sont à la hauteur  .
> Je croise les doigts pour ne pas rencontrer trop de problèmes à l'arrivée de ma machine prévu le 15 février (c'est trop long!). Pour me faire patienter, j'arrête pas de lire tous vos posts  . Ma plus grosse crainte réside dans l'écran TFT avec le problème des pixels défaillants, éclairage trop hétérogène, muarage, etc...
> 
> Est-ce utile de souscrire à l'AppleCare?
> ...



Il est toujours bon de souscrire à Apple Care, Les Mac Pro étant aussi sujets aux défaillances, car c'est du matériel informatique  Pour ma part, j'y ai souscris et j'ai la paix pour 3 ans. Si tu parcours un peu le forum, tu verra des témoignages de gens à qui l'Apple care n'a pas du tout été utile car ils n'ont pas eu aucunes pannes, comme d'autres qui ont eu un bris majeur à 14 mois d'utilisation 

Et quel matos  C'est de la merveille ça  N'oublie pas les photos 

N.B: Dans le Mac Pro, il est conseillé d'utilisé 4 barrettes de tailles identiques, pour profiter pleinement du quad-channel


----------



## prasath (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Il est toujours bon de souscrire à Apple Care, Les Mac Pro étant aussi sujets aux défaillances, car c'est du matériel informatique  Pour ma part, j'y ai souscris et j'ai la paix pour 3 ans.


 
Je suppose qu'il est toujours possible de souscrire à l'apple care par la suite. C'est psychologique mais je ne voudrais pas charger ma facture actuelle. Lorsque d'ici quelques jours je vais faire mon chèque de 5385 Euros, je vais passer ma première nuit à encaisser ma douleur...



anthoprotic a dit:


> N.B: Dans le Mac Pro, il est conseillé d'utilisé 4 barrettes de tailles identiques, pour profiter pleinement du quad-channel


Vais-je voir vraiment une différence? Au pire je pourrai retirer mes 2X1 go pour voir si ça tourne mieux en laissant les 2 autres barrettes qui sont identiques...

Vivi je posterais quelques photos et vous pourrez suivre mes mésaventures (j'espère pas trop).
Déjà je suis content de lire qu'il sera silencieux (sauf le superdrive qui fait Graveur ou pas?). Un jour j'avais utilisé mon portable HP au boulot, mes collègues avaient cru qu'il y avait un problème avec le circuit de ventilation de la salle :love: ...

Pour le fait que les processeurs chauffent très peu, est-ce dû à la génération Penryn?
J'aurai un OS 10.5, s'agît il de la dernière version attendue ou pas encore?


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il est toujours possible de souscrire à l'apple care par la suite. C'est psychologique mais je ne voudrais pas charger ma facture actuelle. Lorsque d'ici quelques jours je vais faire mon chèque de 5385 Euros, je vais passer ma première nuit à encaisser ma douleur...
> 
> 
> Vais-je voir vraiment une différence? Au pire je pourrai retirer mes 2X1 go pour voir si ça tourne mieux en laissant les 2 autres barrettes qui sont identiques...
> ...




10.5 alias Léopard est la dernière version sortie il y a 3 mois. Tu a probablement lu certaines personnes qui avaient hâte à la 10.5.2, c'est simplement une mise à jour, ne t'en fais pas 

Pour les barrettes, je n'ai jamais essayé mais Apple conseille d'utiliser 4 barrettes identiques dans chacune des 2 baies de 4 emplacements (8 places au total)  (donc 4*1 Go ou 4*2 Go)


----------



## prasath (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> 10.5 alias Léopard est la dernière version sortie il y a 3 mois. Tu a probablement lu certaines personnes qui avaient hâte à la 10.5.2, c'est simplement une mise à jour, ne t'en fais pas
> 
> Pour les barrettes, je n'ai jamais essayé mais Apple conseille d'utiliser 4 barrettes identiques dans chacune des 2 baies de 4 emplacements (8 places au total) (donc 4*1 Go ou 4*2 Go)


 

Merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## Maximouse (3 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il est toujours possible de souscrire à l'apple care par la suite. C'est psychologique mais je ne voudrais pas charger ma facture actuelle. Lorsque d'ici quelques jours je vais faire mon chèque de 5385 Euros, je vais passer ma première nuit à encaisser ma douleur...
> 
> Je croix que tu peux souscrire à l'Apple care la première année d'achat de ta machine
> De mon point de vue, ne t'en prives pas, cela peut vraiment être utile et très rassurant
> ...


----------



## Niko_BR (3 Février 2008)

J'aimerai revenir sur le systeme de refroidissement des Mac Pro, je ne comprend pas comment un interieur d'ordinateur peut generer une temperature de sortie si froide. 
Effet peltier?  Tu a pris des mesures à peu pres precises? 

Sachant que l'on parle d'air ambiant à 22C° et que le Mac Pro ne produit pas d'energie jusqu'a preuve du contraire mais qu'il en consomme et produit de la chaleur quel mecanisme permet cette operation?

Ne me dite pas que ces années d'ecole d'ingé n'ont en fait servi à rien  (bon j'ai peut etre raté un cours ou deux grand max...). 

Thx


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

Niko_BR a dit:


> J'aimerai revenir sur le systeme de refroidissement des Mac Pro, je ne comprend pas comment un interieur d'ordinateur peut generer une temperature de sortie si froide.
> Effet peltier?  Tu a pris des mesures à peu pres precises?
> 
> Sachant que l'on parle d'air ambiant à 22C° et que le Mac Pro ne produit pas d'energie jusqu'a preuve du contraire mais qu'il en consomme et produit de la chaleur quel mecanisme permet cette operation?
> ...




La système de refroidissement par liquide


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Février 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> prasath a dit:
> 
> 
> > Je suppose qu'il est toujours possible de souscrire à l'apple care par la suite. C'est psychologique mais je ne voudrais pas charger ma facture actuelle. Lorsque d'ici quelques jours je vais faire mon chèque de 5385 Euros, je vais passer ma première nuit à encaisser ma douleur...
> ...


----------



## Niko_BR (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> La système de refroidissement par liquide



Et bien oui c'est une solution, sauf qu'il s'agit d'un ordi stock sortie de boite.

?

Edit: je viens de voir que ce n'est pas assez precis: je veux dire qu'il n'a pas de systeme watercooling complexe avec pompe/circuit/peltier. enfin pas à ma connaissance d'ou mon interrogation sur ce systeme.


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> La système de refroidissement par liquide



Non non non. Mais des ventilateurs tres larges, avec une belle colonne d'air  (Va voir un peu la taille des radiateurs du : encore plus grands que ceux du Mac Pro 1,1)


----------



## angealexiel (4 Février 2008)

salut, j'ai installer vista cet aprés midi, et le probleme de DVI le fait toujours , mais bon j'en parlerai demain a un ami technicien applecare. quand au lecteur superdrive , alors en fait il ne fait pas trop de bruit , c'est meme plutot correct si on met un dvd video par exemple, mais si je met le DVD de leopard, WoW ou vista aussi, et bien  le probleme re apparait ,

 en fait au tout debut , une fois le disque mis, souvent le lecteur accelere  pour voir la vitesse necessaire pour chaque disque, et sur ces disques en particuliers, il tournent a une vitesse folle , imcomparable a un dvd video par exemple, et a partir d'une certaine vitesse, le DVD frotte et se cogne sur les rebord du tiroir, et le bruit fait sursauter a chaque fois, mon neveu etait la cet aprém , il a sursauté lui aussi tellement c'est impressionnant, je n'aurai pas de peine a convaincre loic ( le gars applecare) car il me suffira de prendre le telephone et de lui faire ecouter.

vu que d'autres disque passe parfaitement, je pencherai peut etre pour la faute du trnasport, car la boite est un peu abimé, et j'imagine que les livreurs l'ont mal traités.. est ce la peine de retirer le graveur et de le debrancher?? pour le remettre ? pensez vous que cela pourrait venir du lecteur quoi soit mal branché ou decalé ?? 

je penche aussi pour un probleme de firmware car comme vous avez tous le optiarc , et que moi j'en ai un different, il se peut que ca vienne de ca, car logiquement un DVD ne tourne pas a 56x dans un lecteur , seul les CD peuvent atteindre ces vitesses, et comme le probleme ne se pose que sur les DVD .. je me demande si ce n'est pas tout simplement que le lecteur fait tourner trop vite le DVD , et le DVD n'etant pas fait pour cela se cogne a l'interieur... car jamais de ma vie , j'ai vu un DVD tourner aussi vite, car les meme disques " fautifs" sur mon macbook pro ou sur un autre pc tournent a la meme vitesse que ceux qui passe correctement sur le mac pro comme les dvd video par exemple... je pense etre sur le bon chemin . je vais exiger un lecteur optiarc, en plus c'est une super marque, c'est l'alliance de sony et NEC .

a part ca , j'en suis ravi, jamais de ma vie je n'ai vu une puissance tel, meme quand crysis tourne pendant 5 heures ( pour faire le test ) la temperature reste dans les 30 degrés a peine, c'est prodigieux, vraiment 
je retire mes conclusions attives sur la ATI ... j'avais laisser mes premieres impressions, mais j'aurai du me taire et mieux tester, ce que j'ai fait

Alors clairement elle est un gros cran au dessus de celle de l'imac, pourtant vu sous vista elle aussi comme un XT... celle de l'imac doit etre bridée comme c'est souvent le cas.

moyenne en 1920x1200 a hurlevent en pleine journée , avec beaucoup de monde a l'ecran 56 fps , ensuite parfois ca descends a 45 fps , d'autres fois ca monte a plus de 80 fps .. pour du 1920x1200 c'est pas mal, l'imac avec les meme reglages obtient dans les 22 fps a hurlevent, et au mieux dans le 40 fps ... 

Pour crysis, le jeu tourne pas vraiment mieux que sur l'imac niveau graphisme , mais il est faisable car il reste plutot fluide, mais vu le jeu, il faut au minimum une 8800 GT pour le faire tourner correctement

PS : crysis testé en direct X 10 , sous vista service pack 1 , avec les nouveaux drivers catalyst pour vista , pas le driver bootcamp . 

Au final, je suis ravi malgrés mes petits ( gros ? ) soucis . 

je probleme de DVI vient finalement peut etre de la carte , car le probleme est le meme sous vista... pour que le probleme n'apparaisse pas il faudrait que a chaque redamrrage j'éteigne l'écran avant que le mac pro redémarre une fois l'OS lancé , si j'allume l'ecran , pas d'image en negatif ... c'est etrange car la carte marche nikel dans les jeux .

pour la fluidité de la souris , c'est vrai que l'archivage des 1 to de time machine en etait la cause, mais bizzarement mon imac ne ramait pas autant lors de gros accés disque, pourtant le disque dur de 1 To que apple met est trés bon . allez savoir, mais depuis plus de soucis.

moins de plantages d'applis , mais encore un peu , j'attends la 10.5.2 avec une ferveur comme si c'etait le messie.. je risque de tomber de bas mais bon ... xD 

d'aileurs quand elle arrive, les macbook air sont la  , elle est toujours pas la, ca fait depuis debut janvier que toutes les semaines ont nous dit qu'elle devrait sortir... des infos precises les gars ??  elle devrait plus tarder nan ?? 

Ps , au possesseur d'EyeTv je recommande vivement de passer à la version 3.. qui est un enorme pas en avant pour l'un des meilleurs logiciel du monde mac.  vraiment excellent .

chose drole : Le mac pro sous l'indice de perfomances Vista a la note maximale Processeur 5,9 , Memoire 5,9 , Graphisme Aero 5,9 , disque dur 5,9 , sauf la carte graphique a 5,4 .. mais uen fois la nvidia arrivé il aura la note maximale soit 5,9 . c'est cool ^^

Je vais continuer mes test sous vista et Mac OS ... la suite de l'histoire trés vite ^^

PS , la mac pro a des ventilos, mais egalement comme la plupart des tours PC uncircuit de refroidissement qui doit passer autour des processeurs dans des petits tuyaux...car j'aurais du mal a croire qu'il n'en ai pas vu la temperature qu'il sort par l'avant comparer au 23 degrés de la piece . et puis il ne fait aucun bruit, meme plus un soufflement comme les derniers modele, les ventilos meme sous un jeu, reste a 600 rpm .. c'est vraiment une prouesse de la part d'intel ces penryns... il me scotche sur place ... lol

Ps : hier soir un menbre a laisser une photo de infos systeme pour me montrer qu'il avait un lecteur opticarc, j'ai repondu avec un post contenant deux photos montrant le DVD pionneer qui est dans mon mac pro , mais les post ne sont plus la, ni les photos... pourtant c'etait sur ce fil ou j'ecris en ce moment... quelqu'un sait ce qui a pu se passer ??


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> salut, j'ai installer vista cet aprés midi, et le probleme de DVI le fait toujours , mais bon j'en parlerai demain a un ami technicien applecare. quand au lecteur superdrive , alors en fait il ne fait pas trop de bruit , c'est meme plutot correct si on met un dvd video par exemple, mais si je met le DVD de leopard, WoW ou vista aussi, et bien  le probleme re apparait ,
> 
> en fait au tout debut , une fois le disque mis, souvent le lecteur accelere  pour voir la vitesse necessaire pour chaque disque, et sur ces disques en particuliers, il tournent a une vitesse folle , imcomparable a un dvd video par exemple, et a partir d'une certaine vitesse, le DVD frotte et se cogne sur les rebord du tiroir, et le bruit fait sursauter a chaque fois, mon neveu etait la cet aprém , il a sursauté lui aussi tellement c'est impressionnant, je n'aurai pas de peine a convaincre loic ( le gars applecare) car il me suffira de prendre le telephone et de lui faire ecouter.
> 
> ...



600 tpm quand les pales sont grandes, c'est beaucoup plus efficace et silencieux que lorsqu'elle sont courtes (CPU de portables dans iMac, MB, MBP et Mini ) Rajoute a cela un radiateur tres grand grace a la taille disponible dans la tour, et tu comprendras qu'il n'y a pas (encore) besoin de refroidissement liquide. Surtout avec les pepins constates sur les G5 qui, eux, en etaient dotes...

Pour ton probleme de DVD, je ne vois que le fabriquant coupable. Peut-etre que c'est general sur ce modele, auquel cas Apple greffera prochainement un update du firmware pour limiter la vitesse de rotation maximale. Pour le DVI, teste un autre cable, et assure-toi que la connection cote ecran est nickel (pas de jeu, prise enfoncee au maximum). Sinon, la carte serait fautive (peut-etre cela expliquerait tes plantages ?), et mieux vaut en informer Apple le plus rapidement possible. Heureusement que tu vas changer de carte bientot  Et pour la reactivite : tu vois bien qu'une fois qu'OS X a fini son indexation, surtout apres que tu aies rapatrie toutes tes donnees, tout va pour le mieux.


----------



## angealexiel (4 Février 2008)

Hmj , tu es sure quil n'y a aucun circuit de refroidissement liquide autour des proc. ?? car vu les bestioles il faut que je le voit pour y croire, lol car c'est vraiment trés frais

j'encode un DVD pour voir comparer a l'imac le temps qu'il met... je donnerai les resultats pour comparer .
mais j'ai deja une idée de qui va gagner... lol 

d'ailleurs , essaye de mettre un DVD video dedans, moi dans ce cas de figure aucun soucis,  et on entend vraiment pas le lecteur , comme pour l'encodage en ce moment, vraiment dur de voir la difference par rapport a quand il n'y a aucun disque qui tourne, donc il est bruyant uniquement a grande vitesse, et dans ces cas les DVD delires .. ils ont pris des coup , sur la tranche ils sont petés plein de rayures... je suis deg. 

qqn me demandais si les DVD montait quand meme , a chaque fois j'appuyais d'urgence sur eject des que le DVd tapait dans le lecteur, mais pas pour vista , et effectivement le DVD a monter sans soucis. 

pour le DVI , j'ai debrancher , rebranché dix fois. tout est bien visé, encore une fois le meme cable et ecran , pas de soucis sur le macbook pro, mais sur le mac pro c'est toujours la meme chose, ce qui m'etonne beaucoup car comment cela pourrait etre la carte graphique vu que j'arrive a regler le soucis en changeant d'entrée sur l'ecran ..??? 
car quand on fait cela la crate graphique coupe le signal et le re expedit lors ce que l'on revient sur la sortie DVI ? si c'est le cas alors oui cela peut etre la carte graphique... mais je penssait que le fait de changer d'entrée sur le LCD n'affectais en rien la carte graphique , mais c'est vrai que a chaque fois que j'appuis sur le bouton analog / DVI , le probleme disparait... donc ca ne peut etre le cable vu que si il etait mal branché le probleme serait toujours la quoi qu'on fasse...

enfin certains problemes sont trés mysterieux... et c'est dure de trouver la cause exacte.

je suis impatient de tel a apple pour voie si le probleme a deja été signalé , habituellement , ils vous disent " ha non, vous étés le premier a qui cela arrive... " alors que des dizaines de pages sur le forum de mac gé traitait de ce probleme par exemple... a chaque fois il te sortent ca... ca m'etonne pas... mais le gars que je connait , lui est plus honnete, et il me dira la verité. 

Un mec par MP m'a demander de verifier grace a harware monitor les caracteristiques de la carte mére , et bizzarement comme la sienne, le logic board a le nom de  Proto1 .. genre c'est un prototype.. lol 

enfin les premiers clients sont toujours les beta testeurs... meme si parfois les problemes surgissent avec le temps

Quand a la Prasath , oui je te conseille plus que vivement l'applecare, mais fais comme moi, achete la dans la premiere année, et surtout pas en france, prends la par internet sur ebay, aux etats unis . le prix est deus fois moins élevé, et ensuite tu met le code qu'il y a sur la boite dans le site apple.fr , et ca marche, applecare marche partout dans le monde, tu peut l'acheter meme au japon si ca te dit . lol


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

On a tous "Proto1", c'est pas la peine de lancer des MP pour cela  Tout le monde est potentiellement interesse, donc autant centraliser l'information dans le fil dedie aux nouveaux Mac Pro


----------



## prasath (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> Quand a la Prasath , oui je te conseille plus que vivement l'applecare, mais fais comme moi, achete la dans la premiere année, et surtout pas en france, prends la par internet sur ebay, aux etats unis . le prix est deus fois moins élevé, et ensuite tu met le code qu'il y a sur la boite dans le site apple.fr , et ca marche, applecare marche partout dans le monde, tu peut l'acheter meme au japon si ca te dit . lol


 
Ca marche donc quelque soit le pays d'achat, c'est une infos sûr? En tout cas merci!


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Ca marche donc quelque soit le pays d'achat, c'est une infos sûr? En tout cas merci!



Oui, quel que soit le pays d'achat. Comme d'ailleurs les softs Apple, qui EUX sont multilingues


----------



## angealexiel (4 Février 2008)

bon et bien, j'ai tel a l'applecare , ils mettent en construction des aujourd'hui un nouveau mac pro, il m'autorise a garder celui la en attendant de recevoir le nouveau, ce qui d'habitude ne se fait plus chez apple, mais bon ils me connaisse bien, et puis avec le nombres de machines et de blé que j'ai mis en un an , il peuvent faire un effort, j'ai juste eu a leur faire écouter le DVD pour qu'il me dise " ouh la , appuyer de suite sur eject... j'espere que c'est un dvd de petite valeur ?? "

Meme au telephone , le bruit s'entendait clairement...j'ai citer deux autres problemes , le DVI qui d'apres eux vient de la carte graphique, et l'airport aussi, qui a chaque demarrage est desactivé, je dois appuyer sur activer deux fois pour qu'elle se remette en marche, j'ai expliquer aussi pour les boites en carton absente sur les mac pro et apple display, ils sont au courant, il me dedommageront pour la boite abimée. ils mettent tout mes soucis sur le transport, donc ils font passer le nouveau mac pro en priorité, peut etre que ce ne sera pas TNT qui me livrera , faut esperer... car meme si d'habitude tout allait bien avec eux, la je dois avouer etre decu ... 

donc comme d'habitude apple est super niveau service client, et c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que malgrés tout mes soucis, je reste chez eux... 

je suis trés satisfait , et tant que apple assurera autant niveau SAV et traitement du client, meme si toutes les machines me posent des soucis, bah au final c'est quand meme super.

la suite au prochain episode... lol


----------



## Niko_BR (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> Hmj , tu es sure quil n'y a aucun circuit de refroidissement liquide autour des proc. ?? car vu les bestioles il faut que je le voit pour y croire, lol car c'est vraiment trés frais



J'ai vu un demontage du nouveau Mac Pro ou les radiateurs de proc etait tres en hauteur comportant un "espece de circuit" en cuivre qui serpente entre les ailettes. Je deviens peut etre fou mais ca ressemble à un circuit de refroidissement autonome (pas de pompe ni de resservoir, cycle thermo complet chaud condensation froid...suffit de choper la bonne molecule).

Je ne dis pas que c'est le cas, mais justement je suis intrigué par ce systeme. 

Je vais certainement prendre le Mac Pro à la place de l'Imac pour ouvrir cela  c'est pas net cette histoire. :hein:


----------



## Maximouse (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> bon et bien, j'ai tel a l'applecare , ils mettent en construction des aujourd'hui un nouveau mac pro, il m'autorise a garder celui la en attendant de recevoir le nouveau, ce qui d'habitude ne se fait plus chez apple, mais bon ils me connaisse bien, et puis avec le nombres de machines et de blé que j'ai mis en un an , il peuvent faire un effort, j'ai juste eu a leur faire écouter le DVD pour qu'il me dise " ouh la , appuyer de suite sur eject... j'espere que c'est un dvd de petite valeur ?? "
> 
> Meme au telephone , le bruit s'entendait clairement...j'ai citer deux autres problemes , le DVI qui d'apres eux vient de la carte graphique, et l'airport aussi, qui a chaque demarrage est desactivé, je dois appuyer sur activer deux fois pour qu'elle se remette en marche, j'ai expliquer aussi pour les boites en carton absente sur les mac pro et apple display, ils sont au courant, il me dedommageront pour la boite abimée. ils mettent tout mes soucis sur le transport, donc ils font passer le nouveau mac pro en priorité, peut etre que ce ne sera pas TNT qui me livrera , faut esperer... car meme si d'habitude tout allait bien avec eux, la je dois avouer etre decu ...
> 
> ...



La seule chose que je vois à te dire : C'est bon courage... et je croise les doigts pour ton nouveau Mac Pro


----------



## julusmulus (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, quel que soit le pays d'achat. Comme d'ailleurs les softs Apple, qui EUX sont multilingues



La je suis pas d'accord
L'apple care marche que dans le pays ou on la acheté

Ex:
Je vie au Mexique, j'ai acheté un mac book au USA avec l'apple care.
Le probleme a été lorsque jai du enregistré mon apple care, il me demande une adresse aux USA obligatoire.

L'apple care marche partout dans le monde bien sur, mais on doit l'acheter dans le pays ou lon vie.

J'ai eu cette experience il y a 1 an, et j'ai bien cru mettre fai arnaquer car le vendeur m'avai dit que sa marcherai, mais ensuite par telephone sa leur a parus tellement logique que non.
La soluce pour moi a été de m'inventer une adresse aux etats unis, dans mon cas un hotel ou je vais a portland lorsque j'y vais.

J'espere que ce conseil t'aidera.

SINON, pour mon cas personnel, j'hésite encore entre un MAC PRO ou un PC, et oui, je suis fou, j'ai vraiment beucoup de mal a me dire que je vais retourner sur windaube, mais en tout cas, avec 2000 euros, je me construit un PC  sur équipé, et pour avoir le meme matos chez MAC, il me faudrait debourser 4000 euros, soit le double.
Question budget c'est deja tout vue, mon soucis seras de retrouver ce windaube, je pense y installer LINUX, plus stable, mais OS X me manqueras bcp.

Je ne sais pas encore koi faire, j'y reflechi.


----------



## prasath (4 Février 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> La je suis pas d'accord
> L'apple care marche que dans le pays ou on la acheté
> 
> Ex:
> ...


 
Ok merci de ton expérience, je vais continuer à glaner d'autres infos seulement si je m'apperçois que l'apple care est beaucoup moins cher dans un autre pays.

Sinon pour ton hésitation, c'est l'éternelle question du budget  . Va falloir trancher vite fait pour ne plus souffrir du dilemme. D'un côté on voit bien que ceux qui possèdent un mac pro n'ont pas regretté leur achat bien au contraire! De l'autre ce n'est pas vital de posséder un si beau matériel... Je t'aide pas beaucoup, hein


----------



## prasath (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel, on est tous avec toi!


----------



## angealexiel (4 Février 2008)

pour les apple care j'en ai souscrit trois en un an, et a chaque fois les applecares americains ont marcher en france... d'ailleurs meme les employés de apple connaissent la chose, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi au mexique ca na pas marcher, mais ils te suffit de te rendre sur le site d'apple , sur la page applecare, et de saisir le code ... et le numero de serie de ta machine, apparement cela marche pour tous les produits apple qui sont centralisé et multilingue.

Esnuite pour julusmulus, c'est souvent vrai que les macs sont un peu plus cher que leurs homologues pc , mais pour le mac pro c'est faux, sauf pour la ram qu'apple vends une fortune, va sur dell.fr ou alienware.fr et configure la méme machine, ( pas forcement evident car tous ne proposent pas encore certains composant de ce mac pro et une config chez dell ou alienware equivalente au plus pres revient a 3500 euros ou plus( voir les comparatifs que j'ai vu sur youtube sur ce sujet ) .  

 malgrés les 1000 eiuros de plus chez les fabricants PC , tu ne peut mettre que 4 Go dedans de Ram, tu ne peut mettre que 2,75 To de disque dur face a 4 To sur le mac pro ... et puis dell , si on regarde de prés ne propose que des simple core 2 extreme , meme pas de xeon , malgrés tout il te le facture plus de 3000 euros.... quand on comparer serieusement , on se rends compte que le mac pro est vraiment pas cher... 

regarde par exmple le plus cher des XPS : http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/p...s.aspx/xpsdt_720h2c?c=fr&cs=frdhs1&l=fr&s=dhs

bah c'est juste un quatre coeurs d'ancienne generation avec 8 Mo de cache pour plus de 3600 euros sans ecran et un bus a 1333 mhz, 2 To max de stockage , 4 go max 
Mac pro 8 coeurs penryn 12 Mo par processeur bus double a 1,6 Ghz , 4 to de stockage , 32 Go de ram ....2500 euros. 

rien que les nouveaux processeurs seuls ( 2 quad core 5400 penryn valent vriament une fortune , je ne me rapelle plus combien  mais je crois que c'est genre 1500 euros les deux.... ) 

donc non dell est plus cher, sans compter que pour 1500 euros de plus , vous gardez un vieux boitier en plastique .
meme en rajoutant une deuxieme nvidia 8800 au mac pro , on reste bien moins cher que dell . 

dell c'est une arnaque totale quand on regarde vriament ce qu'il vendent et a quels prix .
jumulus , trouve moi combien tu va payer ta config faite toi meme, va me donner le prix de deux quand core serie 5400 , tu verras que le mac pro restera plus avantageux que tu le fasse toi meme .


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

Juste un truc étrange: je suis au québec, et je n'ai jamais réussi à m'enregistrer en ligne, question de code postal :mouais:

Finalement, j'ai appelé et tout c'est arrangé


----------



## desertea (4 Février 2008)

J'ai déjà enregistré un Applecare US en France sans souci.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Juste un truc étrange: je suis au québec, et je n'ai jamais réussi à m'enregistrer en ligne, question de code postal :mouais:
> 
> Finalement, j'ai appelé et tout c'est arrangé



Ca y est, c'est bon pour ta RAM ? Tu as eu une compensation ?

Bon, a propos du Mac Pro : j'ai fait mouliner le Mac Pro toute la nuit, et je dois dire que mes barrettes OWC de 2 Go sont un peu plus bruyantes que celles de 1 Go d'origine Apple (Hynix en fait). C'est dommage, pas machine est un tout petit peu plus bruyante...


----------



## angealexiel (4 Février 2008)

hmj , tu as veillé a prendre des barettes aux normes apple ? car je sais qu'il faut idealement qu'elles soit EEC et quelle ait un dissipateur thermique plus strict que des barretes classiques, c'est conseiller par apple en tout cas, je compte en trouver mais je ne sais pas trop ou chercher...

qqn sait ou je peut trouver des barretes de 1 go norme EEC  , cadencé a 800 Mhz , et qui soit surtout approuvés par apple . ?? 

c'est vrai qu'il ne fait aucun bruit et que je voudrais  que cela change .


----------



## anthoprotic (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ca y est, c'est bon pour ta RAM ? Tu as eu une compensation ?
> 
> Bon, a propos du Mac Pro : j'ai fait mouliner le Mac Pro toute la nuit, et je dois dire que mes barrettes OWC de 2 Go sont un peu plus bruyantes que celles de 1 Go d'origine Apple (Hynix en fait). C'est dommage, pas machine est un tout petit peu plus bruyante...





Quand je disais que j'avais appelé, je parlais de l'enregistrement Apple care, j'étais encore en attente pour ma ram


----------



## Maximouse (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> hmj , tu as veillé a prendre des barettes aux normes apple ? car je sais qu'il faut idealement qu'elles soit EEC et quelle ait un dissipateur thermique plus strict que des barretes classiques, c'est conseiller par apple en tout cas, je compte en trouver mais je ne sais pas trop ou chercher...
> 
> qqn sait ou je peut trouver des barretes de 1 go norme EEC  , cadencé a 800 Mhz , et qui soit surtout approuvés par apple . ??
> 
> c'est vrai qu'il ne fait aucun bruit et que je voudrais  que cela change .



Tu peux acheter chez OWC des barrettes de 2 go : http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other World Computing/64FB2GD4GBK/
et chez ram shopping des barrettes de 1 go :http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd...27f173c4770af6e8&partnumber=KVR800D2D8F5K2/2G


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> hmj , tu as veillé a prendre des barettes aux normes apple ? car je sais qu'il faut idealement qu'elles soit EEC et quelle ait un dissipateur thermique plus strict que des barretes classiques, c'est conseiller par apple en tout cas, je compte en trouver mais je ne sais pas trop ou chercher...
> 
> qqn sait ou je peut trouver des barretes de 1 go norme EEC  , cadencé a 800 Mhz , et qui soit surtout approuvés par apple . ??
> 
> c'est vrai qu'il ne fait aucun bruit et que je voudrais  que cela change .



Salut. Oui, evidemment  ECC, c'est obligatoire, en plus tu n'as aucune FB DIMM en vente non-EC. Dissipateur thermique, oui, il est meme plus dense que celui de Apple. No, je pense que le souci viendrait plutot des sensors integres : soit il n'y en a pas, soit ceux de OWC sont moins performants que ceux des Hynix d'origine de mon Mac. On va attendre un peu pour se faire une meilleure idee, mais je suis surpris.


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

Ok, je suis d'accord que le MAC PRO est une super machine , vraiment, mais deja pour ce qui est de mon besoin, je nai pas besoin de faire una machine avec 32 gigas de RAM, une carte RAID a 1000 euros, une carte graphique a 2500 euros, etc .... Je ne travaille pas a la nasa.

Pour ce qui est du problemes selon moi chez MAC, c'est que, soit l'on choisit un iMAC pas configurable du tout, a part RAM et DD, Soit un MAC PRO, qui est au minimum a 2500 euros.

Ma config souhaité chez MAC PRO serai un quad core 2,8 Ghz suffisant a mes besoins, 4 gigas de RAM, la carte NVIDIA 8800, 2 DD de 500 gigas, l'airport, un ecran 20 pouces et l'apple care soit 4000 euros. Pas donné pour une machine certainement tres stables, malgré pas mal de soucis chez mac au niveau materiel.
DANS UNE COLONE PC, exactement la meme chose avec COUAC "XP SP2B", sinon, un ecran 20 pouces, 3 ans de garantie, la meme carte graphiques, 2 DD de 500 gigas, etc... me coute 2000 euros.

Le systeme MAC OS X vaut'il 2000 euros .....
VOICI MA GRANDE QUESTION ET MON GROS DILLEME, car je pense que OUI, mais malheureusement, je pense etre pret a economiser 2000 euros et repasser a XP.

Vivement que l'on puisse mettre MAC OS sur un PC et mes choix serons beaucoup plus facile.
En plus je nai pas 4000 euros a mettre, alors soit je reste avec un mac a 2000 euros assez moyen, soit je repasse en PC et XP avec une bete de machinne pour moi.

VOILI VOILA

En tous cas, je suis tres heureux pour vous les gars que vous puissiez avoir une aussi bonne machine, et si j'en avais les moyen, mon choix serai vite fait.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

OS X vaut cher, parce qu'il n'y a pas mieux  Effectivement, peu d'intermediaire entre iMac et Mac Pro. Mais tu peux prendre le plus petit des Mac Pro, acheter RAM, DD et ecran separement : ce n'est plus si cher que cela.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

pour la ram hmj , tu peut etre plus precis sur ce que ca donne ? les ventilos tournent plus vite en permanence ? le mac chauffe plus ?? car maintenant j'ai peur d'en acheter ailleurs que chez apple , lol 

merci a maximouse pour les sites, je vais allez regarder de suite ^^


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> OS X vaut cher, parce qu'il n'y a pas mieux  Effectivement, peu d'intermediaire entre iMac et Mac Pro. Mais tu peux prendre le plus petit des Mac Pro, acheter RAM, DD et ecran separement : ce n'est plus si cher que cela.



C vrai que je peu tout prendre en séparé, le probleme reste présent, sa reste une machine a plus de 2500 euros au service minimum, et ensuite ya quand meme pas mal de matos a rajouter, au mieu je pourrai faire une économie de 700 euros !! C deja bcp, mais le temps que je rachete tout le matériel qui ira avec, le quad core sera deja un peu vieu, donc sur mon PC, je pourrai peut etre changer le CPU a la place, etc ....

Enfin bon, je ne defen pas du tout les PC, je suis MAC OS X a fond, mais je suis vraiment anti MAC DEPENDENCE. la vraiment sa me fou les boulles de devoir payer le double de prix juste pour utiliser OS X.
J'ai l'impression de donner de la confiturre aux cochons en m'achetant un MAC (meme si j'en suis déja a 3 mac).
Je prefererai payer un MAC OS X a 500 euros mais avoir la possibilité de le mettre sur le matos que je souhaite.
Bref, pas facile tout ça.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> pour la ram hmj , tu peut etre plus precis sur ce que ca donne ? les ventilos tournent plus vite en permanence ? le mac chauffe plus ?? car maintenant j'ai peur d'en acheter ailleurs que chez apple , lol
> 
> merci a maximouse pour les sites, je vais allez regarder de suite ^^



Non, les ventilos n'ont pas l'air (!) de tourner beaucoup plus vite, mais il me semble que le bruit est legerement plus fort qu'avant de changer les barrettes. Je le remarque parce que tou est silencieux chez moi. Peut-etre qu'une des ventilos tourne plus vite, voici ce que j'ai:
Exhaust: 600 rpm
CPU fan: 500 rpm
Power supply: 600 rpm
Hard drive: 800 rpm

Il me semble qu'avant, celui du DD etait a 600 rpm au lieu de 800. Quelqu'un avec un nouveau Mac Pro peut confirmer ?


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

bah tu dois delirer, lol

moi sur isatpro j'ai pareil que toi, 
exhaust 599 rpm
cpu fan 499 rpm
power supply 599 rpm
Hard drive 799 rpm 

tu devrais les enlever pour comparer le bruit, peut etre que ce n'est qu'une impression... mais c'est vrai que je n'arrive toujours pas a m'y faire , jamais je n'ai vu une tour faire un silence tel que ca , et tourner a une temperature aussi basse malgrés le matos embarqué. c'est la chose la plus etonnante que je retient de ces nouveaux mac pro . 

le penryn est tout simplement la plus grosse avancée chez intel depuis la sortie du core duo . car la vraiment , c'est comme le cochon, tout est bon ^^


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> bah tu dois delirer, lol
> 
> moi sur isatpro j'ai pareil que toi,
> exhaust 599 rpm
> ...



Je pense aussi que ce n'est qu'une impression. Ah oui, peut-etre aussi : toute la nuit j'ai fait tourner Memtest, et pour ca j'etais en mode single user. L'ordinateur etait completement silencieux, genre Mac Mini au repos, et pourtant il faisait mouliner la RAM. En le rebootant, le bruit m'a surpris, cela a peut-etre joue. En tout cas, puisque les vitesses de rotation sont les memes, pas de souci donc.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

est ce que l'un de vous , ( ceux qui ont le nouveau mac pro ) aurait le disque de 1 to fournit par apple, car tout le monde dit que les mac pro ont des seagate ou des WD , bah moi j'ai un hitachi, alors si comme pour le graveur dvd pionneer que apple ma mis alors que normalement c'est un optiarc ... je vais me poser des questions...

d'ailleurs un truc m'a étonné : quand j'appuis sur eject.. le tiroir noir sort mais pas aussi lion que d'autres lecteurs... par exemple je suis obligé de passer le dvd dans l'encoche pour le poser, disons que vu de dessus, seulement 70 % du lecteur sort de l'exterieur... c'est normal ?? 

et j'ai constater qu'il ny avait pas de bouton d'ejection forcé en cas de panne du lecteur ou de l'alimentation, comme sur les pc , ya t'il un moyen pour forcer l'ejection si par exemple l'alim. est morte ?? ( certains ont un petit trou on l'on insére un trombonne pour manuellement ouvrir le tiroir... ) 

au fait pour l'encodage , ca à été tellement rapide par rapport a mes encodages sous l'imac 2,8 ghz que j'ai du mal à croire que je n'aurais pas oublié de mettre une option ou autres... donc je vais le refaire , 

car sous l'imac , ripper un DVD " the ring, version originale Jap " sous handbrake, avec turbo 1st passs, et seconde pass activés , il lui fallait 5 bonnes heures... 

par contre sur le mac pro je n'ai pas surveiller car je jouait à WoW en meme temps mais ca a mis genre 2 heures meme pas... alors que l'imac avait 4 go, et le mac pro seulement 2 go ... je me demande si ces resultats sont corrects?? ( ce qui m'etonne en fait c'est que l'imac pourtant puissant tout de meme, mette autant de temps pour ripper un DVD pas vous ? )


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> est ce que l'un de vous , ( ceux qui ont le nouveau mac pro ) aurait le disque de 1 to fournit par apple, car tout le monde dit que les mac pro ont des seagate ou des WD , bah moi j'ai un hitachi, alors si comme pour le graveur dvd pionneer que apple ma mis alors que normalement c'est un optiarc ... je vais me poser des questions...
> 
> d'ailleurs un truc m'a étonné : quand j'appuis sur eject.. le tiroir noir sort mais pas aussi lion que d'autres lecteurs... par exemple je suis obligé de passer le dvd dans l'encoche pour le poser, disons que vu de dessus, seulement 70 % du lecteur sort de l'exterieur... c'est normal ??
> 
> ...




Pour moi, 45-50 minutes avec mon macbook avec la config dans ma signature, mais faut dire que j'encode sous handbrake et je dis: fichier .mp4 de 700 mo, je sais pas si sa change quoi que ce soit avec tes préférences


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

oui car le macbook ne battrait pas l'imac ni le mac pro... lol

 si tu met juste une passe c'est super rapide, mais moi je met toujours 2 passes, et puis en AVI  H.264/mp3

je fais un edit, car je crois que je viens de m'apercevoir que je fesait une grosse grosse boulette pour que ca mettent autant de temps .. 
je me suis mis a ripper mes dvd que depuis 1 mois, jen ai fait trois que j'ai donner a un pote 

je met le dvd dans le lecteur , je lance handbrake , et la je met turbo first pass et j'active a chaues fois une seconde passe pour une image meilleure, c'est vrai que je me suis etonné de voir que l'imac avait mis genre 4 ou 5 heures pour le faire... car je me rappelais que sous windows ya 3 ans, on mettais autant de temps... 

alors est ce que l'erreur que je fait n'est elle pas d'oublier de copier d'abord tout le dvd sur le disque dur , puis ensuite d'utiliser " l'iso " de ce dvd stocker sur le disque dur avec handbrake, plutot que de passer par le lecteur dvd bien sur bien plus lent que le disque dur ? 

c'est ca ?? car je reverais de faire ca en 30 minutes avec mon mac pro ... lol 

expliquez moi.. merci -)


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> oui car le macbook ne battrait pas l'imac ni le mac pro... lol
> 
> si tu met juste une passe c'est super rapide, mais moi je met toujours 2 passes, et puis en AVI  H.264/mp3



Je connais pas la différence entre 1 et 2 passe 

Je met .mp4 video / aac audio je crois.. bref


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

ha oki j'ai compris, sans meme copier le dvd d'abord dans le disque dur, j'ai mis tout à l'heure le dvd de ring et j'ai mis le preset le mieux d'apres beaucoup " deux six quatre" j'ai laisser mp4/ mp3 j'ai mis 700 Mo en taille, et la effectivement c'est hallucinant 19 minutes... pour ripper le film d' 1h 35 . 

la qualité est quand meme bien moins bonne que en faisant 2 passes. la premiere passe que je fesait mettait elle aussi une vingtaine de minutes selon le DVD, mais la deuxieme par contre est toujours trés longue car elle va plus en profondeur afin de delivrer un bien meilleur resultat . 

ouf je suis rassuré... mais c'est vrai que je prefere 2 passes quand meme, beaucoup de gens font une passe en fait.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Ah la la, si c'est pas malheureux : a l'ere de la HD, continuer a ripper des DVD... Pourquoi ne pas plutot les archiver sans compression sous forme d'image disque... 

Pour le tiroir Mac Pro, effectivement il ne sort pas "completement", mais en tout cas bien assez pour mettre un disque. Le boitier est faire de tel facon que le lecteur est en retrait, et n'affleure pas l'avant de la tour. Normal, donc 

Maintenant, poru le disque interne, Apple diversifie ses approvisionnement, donc c'est normal. Personnellement, je vais acheter des disques de 1 To, et justement je prefere mettre un HGST que WD ou Seagate. Si on croyait les benchmarks, tu as des sites qui disent que tel modele est une tortue, quand le site d'a cote le met en haut du podium. Un disque, c'est dur a tester, parce que les donnees sont placees de facon un peu aleatoire.

On ne peut comparer les resultats que si les donnees dans chaque test sont concentrees a la peripherie externe du disque. Maintenant, garde ton disque, il est tres bien, tu peux bosser en toute quietude.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

bah hmj, effectivement si tu les rip en une seule passe , je trouve aussi que la qualité est pas genial et que ca vaut pas vraiment le coup, par contre, rip le en H.264 en 2 passes ( ca prendra 20 minutes pour la premiere + la deuxieme 1h30 ) mais la tu as un resultat vraiment bluffant, un super son comme sur le dvd . dans un fichier qui fait 700 Mo . et donc je prefere nettement quand meme. 

vivement qu'on puisse ripper les hd dvd et les blu ray, car j'ai matrix et transformers en HD DVD , mais je vais vendre la platine , et j'aurais tant aimer les ripper avant de les revendre, car ca pete a mort  , ya pas d'autres mots.. lol 
je reste sur blu ray, mais ces films ne sont pas encore dispo en blu ray 

vivement le jour ou de nouveaux apple displays sortiront et que un bon lecteur graveur blu ray apple arrive... ma carte bleue va chauffer ce jour la... je commence a me dire que les deux sortiront en meme temps, le blu ray sera un merveilleux outil de promo du genre " vous voulez lire les blu ray sur votre mac alors acheter nos nouveaux ecran avec prise DVI ou HDMI compatible HDCP " 

c'est pour ca que j'ai preferer prendre un samsung en attendant , car evidemment les apple display qui date de 2 ans au moins ne sont pas compatibles avec cette norme , et c'est d'autant plus dommageable qu'apple les vends toujours une fortune sous l'appelation HD , alors que seule leurs resolutions sont HD comme tout les 24 pouces du moment qui eux sont compatibles HDCP .

 haaa des fois je hait apple pour ce genre de betises... 

quand au disque hitachi, je m'en fous il marche super , c'est pas le soucis, c'est juste que je m'etonne d'avoir du matos d'autres marques que celles que les autres ont pourtant eux aussi sur les nouveaux mac pro ... c'est bizzare je trouve.

EDIT : J'ai remis the ring pour l'encoder avec les meme regles que j'avais mis pour l'imac ( 2 passes , H264/mp3, AVI format , dolby surround. 700 Mo 

et bien il a fallu 1h 30 soit la durée du film pour faire le rip , c'est reelement impressionnant car un core 2 duo met 4 à 6 heures selon les Ghz. 

la on voit clairement que le temps à été divisé par 4 en moyenne, et comme par hasard , bah ya quatre fois plus de processeur dans ce mac... donc c'est d'une logique implacable... je pensait que la carte graphique jouait un role important , mais non en fait, d'aprés ce que je lis sur les forum de handbrake, c'est le processeur qui fait tout. 

"These things are Screamers... " dit souvent steeve jobs, la l'expression ne m'a jamais semblé aussi vraie .


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> ha oki j'ai compris, sans meme copier le dvd d'abord dans le disque dur, j'ai mis tout à l'heure le dvd de ring et j'ai mis le preset le mieux d'apres beaucoup " deux six quatre" j'ai laisser mp4/ mp3 j'ai mis 700 Mo en taille, et la effectivement c'est hallucinant 19 minutes... pour ripper le film d' 1h 35 .
> 
> la qualité est quand meme bien moins bonne que en faisant 2 passes. la premiere passe que je fesait mettait elle aussi une vingtaine de minutes selon le DVD, mais la deuxieme par contre est toujours trés longue car elle va plus en profondeur afin de delivrer un bien meilleur resultat .
> 
> ouf je suis rassuré... mais c'est vrai que je prefere 2 passes quand meme, beaucoup de gens font une passe en fait.




19 minutes.. avec le mac pro ou l'imac?

Je vais essayer en double passe, angealexiel nous dit que la qualité est "super" (pour un rip), et que ça prend juste 1h30.. au fait, pourquoi ça t'en prend 6 heures, à toi?

Et sur un macbook, ça sera aussi 1h30 ou plutôt 8 heures..


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> bah hmj, effectivement si tu les rip en une seule passe , je trouve aussi que la qualité est pas genial et que ca vaut pas vraiment le coup, par contre, rip le en H.264 en 2 passes ( ca prendra 20 minutes pour la premiere + la deuxieme 1h30 ) mais la tu as un resultat vraiment bluffant, un super son comme sur le dvd . dans un fichier qui fait 700 Mo . et donc je prefere nettement quand meme.
> 
> vivement qu'on puisse ripper les hd dvd et les blu ray, car j'ai matrix et transformers en HD DVD , mais je vais vendre la platine , et j'aurais tant aimer les ripper avant de les revendre, car ca pete a mort  , ya pas d'autres mots.. lol
> je reste sur blu ray, mais ces films ne sont pas encore dispo en blu ray
> ...



Autre marque, c'est normal. Meme la RAM est surement differente, mes puces d'origine etaient des Hynix.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> 19 minutes.. avec le mac pro ou l'imac?
> 
> Je vais essayer en double passe, angealexiel nous dit que la qualité est "super" (pour un rip), et que ça prend juste 1h30.. au fait, pourquoi ça t'en prend 6 heures, à toi?
> 
> Et sur un macbook, ça sera aussi 1h30 ou plutôt 8 heures..




bah en fait j'ai compris, ton macbook met 45 minutes pour faire le rip en une passe, mon imac fesait lui aussi la premiere passe en genre 35 minutes . le mac pro a mis 19 minutes ( pareil pour ring 2 que j'ai fait aussi juste apres, je fais ring zero la ) (logique car macbook 2 coeurs, imac 2 coeurs boosté, mac pro 8 coeurs. 

la deuxieme passe par contre sur l'imac mettait un temps fou, essaye de faire la même chose que mes reglages sur ton macbook en mettant 2 passes. prereglages "deux six quatre " taille 700 mo, fichier Avi au lieu de mkv . codec H264/mp3 

et la tu verras que la deuxieme passe va etre horriblement longue, mais ca t'apporte une super qualité, j'ai comparer ring une passe et ring deux passes, et bien lors des scenes de jour ou bien eclairé la difference est minime, par contre les scenes sombres sont pleines de patés dans la version une passe, alors que bien plus nettes et propres dans la version 2 passes. 

sur l'imac  de memoire et en jouant a WoW et en faisant tourner plein de prog en meme temps, je me souviens que ca avait mis genre 4 h ou plus.  

Le mac pro lui met 1h 30 , je pense que le macbook devrait mettre pareil que l'imac . 
c simple, le temps pour un core2duo de faire un film en 2 passes , sur le mac pro, je peut faire plus de deux films. 

voila du concret ^^ lol 

bon allez faut que j'essaye de dormir, je suis un vrai insomniaK :sleep:


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

C'est bien, je vois que tu t'investis pleinement dans la rentabilisation de ton investissement


----------



## desertea (5 Février 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> Ok, je suis d'accord que le MAC PRO est une super machine , vraiment, mais deja pour ce qui est de mon besoin, je nai pas besoin de faire una machine avec 32 gigas de RAM, une carte RAID a 1000 euros, une carte graphique a 2500 euros, etc .... Je ne travaille pas a la nasa.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du problemes selon moi chez MAC, c'est que, soit l'on choisit un iMAC pas configurable du tout, a part RAM et DD, Soit un MAC PRO, qui est au minimum a 2500 euros.
> 
> ...



Toujour la même histoire !!!!
Une BMW coute largement plus cher qu'une Renault. Pourtant il y a 4 roues, sièges et moteur !!! 
Il suffit de rouler en BMW pour se rendre compte que ce n'est pas la même chose. 
Avec un Mac c'est la même chose. (pourtant sur les forum BMW il y a aussi des problèmes !!)
Enfin, mettre OSX sur PC !! "tu es fou"  sacrilège. Ce qui fait en partie la force d'OSX c'est que le côté hardware est totalement maitrisé. Si tu installes OSX sur PC, tu ne contrôles plus rien. (des milliers de config différentes) 
La différence se paye.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Toujour la même histoire !!!!
> Une BMW coute largement plus cher qu'une Renault. Pourtant il y a 4 roues, sièges et moteur !!!
> Il suffit de rouler en BMW pour se rendre compte que ce n'est pas la même chose.
> Avec un Mac c'est la même chose. (pourtant sur les forum BMW il y a aussi des problèmes !!)
> ...



Je dois dire qu'hier j'ai ouvert mon Mac Pro pour la premiere fois, afin de changer la RAM. J'ai ete bluffe. Tout est beau, propre, bien range. J'ai ete resposnable informatique, j'ai achete des stations de travail HP et Dell tres cheres (calcul 3D), egalement des serveurs IBM et Dell : meme si ces boitiers etaient bien penses, je n'ai jamais vu un ordinateur aussi bien agence que le Mac Pro. Je reste etonne que les barrettes de RAM soient dans l'alignement du CPU, et donc potentiellement moins refroidies que sur d'autres ordinateurs. Mais le resultat est la : le Mac Pro est tres silencieux


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

toujours insomniaK môa :mouais: 

Je suis d'accord aussi avec ce que dit desertea , meme si a config vraiment égale avec le mac pro, on se rends compte qu'il est vraiment pas cher d'ailleurs steeve jobs l'avait demontré lors d'une keynote avec les G5 comparer a la même config dell . 

Par contre faire tourner OSX sur pc requiert beaucoup de bidouille, ca peut plutot bien tourner, mais d'aprés ce que je sais, il faut des pc dont les composants existe sous mac afin que les drivers marchent par exemple un gars qui aurait une carte graphique qui n'est pas dispo sous mac ca marcherait pas.

mais le Mac c'est vraiment pas que l'OS , c'est vraiment une autre facon de voir le rapport qu'on à avec la machine , sur un pc on bosse pour qu'il arrive a faire ce qu'on veut qu'il fasse, sur mac j'ai plus l'impression que tu es avec le mac ( comme si c'etait une extension de toi ) , c'est dur a expliquer , mais c'est surtout du a des logiciels super qui ne se trouve que rarement sous windows, même si ca s'améliore pas mal ... 

Et puis c'est un esprit aussi. la meilleur preuve que ca vaut le coup, c'est de voir que 90 % des personnes qui achéte un mac reste ensuite trés fidele a la marque... la ou je vit , mes amis sont comme moi ya encore un an, tous sur PC... bien en un an, sans que j'ai a leur bourrer le crane, j'en connait trois qui sont passé sur mac , et d'autres qui s'y interesse grandement. 

la communauté mac est super, méme si je la trouve trop dure avec windows, car certainement que Mac OS est plus stable que windows, mais les macs ne font tourner que trés peu de peripheriques et de composants, alors que windows est compatible avec des centaines de milliers de choses, et que forcement cela engendre des bugs, moi en tout cas, les applis mac plantent bien plus frequement que sous windows, et je suis persuadé que plus apple va gagner des parts de marché, plus on va avoir les meme problemes que les gars sur PC ... a cause du nombre exponentiel de programmes qui sortiront pouvant creer des conflits, et aussi du materiel .... sans parler des virus et autres qui vont arriver de plus en plus sur mac au fur a mesure que le MAC prendra des parts de marché . 

donc oui windows est trés bien, a condition de connaitre ce qu'il faut faire et ne pas faire... je préfere mac OS pour des petits details , mais je ne me verrais pas retourner sur pc, car j'aurais l'impression que j'en aurai bien plus pour mon argent si je prendrais un Mac , comme je le dit c'est un tout ...


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

C'est peut-etre pour ca que Apple focalise toute notre attention sur l'iMac pours les desktops. Les Mini sont relayes dans un coin et rafraichis des mois apres les autres gammes. Le Mac Pro est tres special. Tout le monde voit qu'il est puissant, mais je retiens aussi qu'il est tres fiable. Utiliser de la RAM avec correction d'erreur ECC n'est pas neutre, et puis on peut mettre du RAID et du SAS. Il existe des intermediaires dans le monde PC entre iMac et Mac Pro, mais reprenant un peu de l'une ou de l'autre des philisophies. Chez Apple, le grand public est prie d'aller voir les iMac, point.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

tiens julusmunus, regarde c'est la config le plus haut de gamme a monter soit meme d'apres clubic , 
config haut de gamme de reference pour le mois de fevrier 2008 : 

http://www.clubic.com/shopping-233798-0-intel-core-2-extreme-qx9650.html

le processeur vaut e lui seul 835 euros , c'est un quad core 12 Mo comme ceux des mac pro, sauf que le mac pro en a deux ( soit 1600 euros rien que pour le processeur ) et ce pc a faire soit meme qui n'a qun seul quad core revient a 4500  euros . compare bien avant d'acheter. le mac pro est vraiment donné en fait niveau prix, je pense que c'est la machine qui a le meilleurs rapport qualité/ composants/ prix chez apple.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> tiens julusmunus, regarde c'est la config le plus haut de gamme a monter soit meme d'apres clubic ,
> config haut de gamme de reference pour le mois de fevrier 2008 :
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/shopping-233798-0-intel-core-2-extreme-qx9650.html
> ...



Donne, la tu exageres un peu :rateau: Mais meme, une config sans ECC d'un cote et avec ECC de l'autre, c'est la meme difference qu'entre un amateur fortune et un professionnel.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

je vois pas en quoi j'exagere?? c'est meme le contraire c'est exagerer de vendre ce PC a 4500 euros comparer au mac pro pour 3000 euros avec la une config bien meilleure.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> je vois pas en quoi j'exagere?? c'est meme le contraire c'est exagerer de vendre ce PC a 4500 euros comparer au mac pro pour 3000 euros avec la une config bien meilleure.



Mets le lien vers la config, la tu ne mets que celui vers le CPU


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

suffit de demander , je penser que vous auriez trouver vous mêmes vu que c'est sur la page d'acceuil de clubic ... lol 

http://www.clubic.com/article-13957-5-les-configurations-completes-de-reference.html;)


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> suffit de demander , je penser que vous auriez trouver vous mêmes vu que c'est sur la page d'acceuil de clubic ... lol
> 
> http://www.clubic.com/article-13957-5-les-configurations-completes-de-reference.html;)



Alors non, ce n'est pas du tout credible : le PC a plein de disques, un ecran, quand le Mac a des composants haut de gamme avec plus de fiabilite cote memoire


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

on s'en fout, ce que je veut lui montrer c'est comme je l'avais dit avant, ces processeurs quand core valent plus de 800 euros l''unité, donc deux 1600 euros. c'est enorme, le mac pro n'est vraiment pas cher, car meme en rajoutant l'ecran 400 euros pour un 24 pouces, des disques et surtout en enlevant un quad core vu que l'autre config n'en a qu'un bah on reste bien plus bas que 4500 euros .


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

ok, merci de vous intérrésser a mon cas ....

Alors déja, je voulais répondre a la comparaison entre une BMW et une RENAULT, de nos jours, si quelqun a les moyens de mettre le prix, pour gagner en CONFORT, je suis d'accord, pourquoi pas.

Mais comparer 1 MAC et un PC juste dans un niveau de confort, je suis pas sur.

Le truc qui me gene, ce n'est pas que le MAC PRO soit cher, ce n'est pas non plus qu'il y est des PC pas cher et aussi des PC tres cher.

Le truc qui me gene, c'est que soit on prend un iMAC, super pour les gens qui n'aime pas tripoter leur ordinateur, changer des pieces,avoir des problemes de config et stabilité, etc .... soit un prend un MAC PRO , avec lequel j'aurais du mal a trouver aussi bien chez PC, ou alors il faudra certainement metre le meme prix, j'en suis d'accord.

Mon probleme, est que je ne peu pas configurer un ordinateur moi meme entre le iMAC et le MAC PRO.

Moi j'aimerai un iMAC PRO, eheh

Le MAC PRO ne me serviras a rien, trop puissant pour moi, mais le iMAC ne sera pas assez puissant pour moi.

Voila , c'est compliqué, sa fait 6 ans que j'ai des MACS (3), mais la, je suis fatigué de ne pas avoir le choix, ou alors de devoir payer tres cher une machine certainement tres bien, mais qui ne repondrai pas a mes besoins.

Si j'en avait les moyens, je prendrai un MAC PRO, meme pour n'en utiliser que 50% voir moins de ses capacitées.
Si j'en avait les moyens , je m'acheterrai une ferrari, meme pour n'utiliser que 50% voir moins de ses capacitées.
J'aimerai juste une gamme au milieu, il serai temps maintenant que MAC se democratise.


PS : le quad core que tu me montre est le 3 Ghz, soit une option a 700 euros tout de meme chez MAC., il y a aussi un ecran FULL HD 27 pouces, 2 cartes Gforce 8800 GTS, 2 DD a 10000 toutrs/mn, etc ....
Soit une machine chez MAC a plus de 6000 euros. que la difference en vaille la peine ce n'est pas le debat, je le redit, si j'en avait les moyens, je prendrai tout de suite le MAC.


----------



## prasath (5 Février 2008)

hi, hi j'adore comment angealexiel est pleinement investi(e?) :love: 

Julusmulus, tu dis que que le mac pro est trop puissant pour l'utilisation que tu veux en faire et qu'entre l'imac (qui commence à 1200) et le mac pro à 5000 , tu aimerais avoir plus de choix. Je suis passé à la fnac aujourd'hui et j'ai vu un mac pro à prix intermédiaire dont la puissance pourrait te convenir: bi processeur double coeur à 2,66GHZ (donc total à 4 coeurs) le tout à 2100 ou 1995 en prenant une carte adhérent. Tu rajoutes 1 go de ram sur OWC et un écran à 400 ou 500, tu t'en tires pour 2600 à tout casser
Si tu veux un bon écran 24" il y a le dell 2407WPF qui est en promo : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-2419.html

Dans tous les cas, le tarif de ce mac pro + 1go de ram + 1 ecran varie entre 2500 et 3000 euros, ce qui est pas beaucoup plus cher qu'un imac 24" à 2,8 GHZ.

Tu as la puissance qui te convient et tu te fais plaisir pour un prix intermédiaire.

Et arrête de toujours vouloir tout comparer (mac/PC) sinon tu t'en sortiras jamais  .

PS: voici le lien sur la config mac pro: http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ro-biprocesseur-Intel-Xeon-2-66-GHz?PID=36192


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

Salut Prasath, j'aimerai ne pas comparer les MAC au PC, mais avouons que c'est une etapes logiques avant l'achat d'un nouvel ordinateur.

Sinon, ce mac pro me parrait pas trop mal, mise a part qu'il faudrait quand meme que je change la carte vidéo, et que jy remette de la RAM, plus un ecran.

Pourkoi pas, sinon, je vais voir si je trouve un MAC PRO D'OCCAS.
C'est une solution.


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

julusmulus  , etant un ex possesseur de l'imac 2,8 ghz , 4 go de ram et 1 to de disque dur , je peut te dire qu'il depote severe, evidemment sur des taches de rip dvd, ou d'encodage ce sera moins fort qu'un mac pro, mais dire que l'imac n'est pas puissant est un peu abusé je trouve, tu devrais aller le tester a la fnac ou chez un apple reseller 

mais aprés je suis entierement d'accord avec toi, il manque un petite tour qui ferai la moitié de celle du mac pro, qui aurait que deux baies disque dur, deux ports PCI ect... 

je ne sais pas si apple sortira ce produit, car l'imac en souffrirai beaucoup, pas le mac pro puis ce qu'il est reservé aux pro ou à un marché de niche ... 

je donne plus de credit a l'imac pour ton cas, dis nous ce que tu compte faire avec ? car les bench de l'imac 2,8 ghz sur bare feats sont tout a fait excellent sur la plupart des grosses applis. ( l'imac 2,8 ghz battait meme le mac pro de l'été dernier dans certains domaine... truc de ouf ... lol


----------



## Maximouse (5 Février 2008)

julusmulus, quel budget comptes tu mettre ?
effectivement, on ne peut pas parler de modularité lorsque l'on parle de l'Imac, mais pour reprendre ce que que dit angealexiel, l'imac 2,8 est une bête de course...
Sinon tu fait comme moi, tu commandes le Mac Pro quad


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

Alors, je suis vraiment d'accord que le iMAC est une tres bonne machine, et qui pourrai me suffire, sauf au niveau de la carte graphique, j'aime pas du tout les cartes ATI, je voudrai mettre une Geforce 8800 en fait, mon plus gros soucis vien de la.
Il vient aussi du fait que l'option 4 gigas coute  670 euros, pas donné tout de meme.
Ensuite cette machine n'est pas du tout évolutive, c comme un portable de bureau, tout collé a la carte mere, a la moindre évolution matérielle, on est foutue.
J'en ai eu l'experience avec un tout belle iMAC tout neuf acheté en MARS 2003, et me rendre compte que 3 ou 4 mois apres, l'USB2 est sorti ...
Résultat, obligé de changer la carte mere, qui vaut en gros le prix dun ordi tout neuf chez MAC.
Moralité pour moi, 3 ans avec un ordi en USB1, j'etait vraiment énervé.

Depuis l'iMAC, je n'en veu plus, jai eu ensuite 2 portable MAC, un ibook, et un macbook.

Sinon, il est vrai qu'un imac 2,8 Ghz, 4 gigas de RAM et 1 TO de DD, c plaisant, malgré la carte vidéo tres moyenne, mais c tout de meme 3300 euros.

J'essaye de peser le pour et le contre, mais j'ai du mal.

Un mac pro d'occas, ou ancienne génération ferai peut etre l'affaire !!
  




angealexiel a dit:


> julusmulus  , etant un ex possesseur de l'imac 2,8 ghz , 4 go de ram et 1 to de disque dur , je peut te dire qu'il depote severe, evidemment sur des taches de rip dvd, ou d'encodage ce sera moins fort qu'un mac pro, mais dire que l'imac n'est pas puissant est un peu abusé je trouve, tu devrais aller le tester a la fnac ou chez un apple reseller
> 
> mais aprés je suis entierement d'accord avec toi, il manque un petite tour qui ferai la moitié de celle du mac pro, qui aurait que deux baies disque dur, deux ports PCI ect...
> 
> ...


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Toujour la même histoire !!!!
> Une BMW coute largement plus cher qu'une Renault. Pourtant il y a 4 roues, sièges et moteur !!!
> Il suffit de rouler en BMW pour se rendre compte que ce n'est pas la même chose.
> Avec un Mac c'est la même chose. (pourtant sur les forum BMW il y a aussi des problèmes !!)
> ...





HmJ a dit:


> Je dois dire qu'hier j'ai ouvert mon Mac Pro pour la premiere fois, afin de changer la RAM. J'ai ete bluffe. Tout est beau, propre, bien range. J'ai ete resposnable informatique, j'ai achete des stations de travail HP et Dell tres cheres (calcul 3D), egalement des serveurs IBM et Dell : meme si ces boitiers etaient bien penses, je n'ai jamais vu un ordinateur aussi bien agence que le Mac Pro. Je reste etonne que les barrettes de RAM soient dans l'alignement du CPU, et donc potentiellement moins refroidies que sur d'autres ordinateurs. Mais le resultat est la : le Mac Pro est tres silencieux




Il y a ça, mais aussi une motherboard qui supporte 32 Go de Ram, 4 To, 4 cartes graphiques, 2 cpu quad-core, et dire qu'XP ne supporte 2-3 Go  

Il n'y pas que l'Hardware, il y a aussi le boîtier très ergonomique (comme le décrit HmJ), l'OS, l'intégration, bref un mariage parfait entre les deux 

Ce Mac Pro c'est de la bombre, donc si t'en veux pas tant pis pour toi


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

SI SI, JE VEU, JEN REVE MEME eheheh
TELLEMENT MAIS BON, TOUT N'EST PAS SI FACILE.




anthoprotic a dit:


> Il y a ça, mais aussi une motherboard qui supporte 32 Go de Ram, 4 To, 4 cartes graphiques, 2 cpu quad-core, et dire qu'XP ne supporte 2-3 Go
> 
> Il n'y pas que l'Hardware, il y a aussi le boîtier très ergonomique (comme le décrit HmJ), l'OS, l'intégration, bref un mariage parfait entre les deux
> 
> Ce Mac Pro c'est de la bombre, donc si t'en veux pas tant pis pour toi


----------



## anthoprotic (5 Février 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> SI SI, JE VEU, JEN REVE MEME eheheh
> TELLEMENT MAIS BON, TOUT N'EST PAS SI FACILE.




Je voulais pas te vexer :rose:


----------



## julusmulus (5 Février 2008)

Je ne suis pas vexé, pas de problemes.



anthoprotic a dit:


> Je voulais pas te vexer :rose:


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Il y a ça, mais aussi une motherboard qui supporte 32 Go de Ram, 4 To, 4 cartes graphiques, 2 cpu quad-core, et dire qu'XP ne supporte 2-3 Go
> 
> Il n'y pas que l'Hardware, il y a aussi le boîtier très ergonomique (comme le décrit HmJ), l'OS, l'intégration, bref un mariage parfait entre les deux
> 
> Ce Mac Pro c'est de la bombre, donc si t'en veux pas tant pis pour toi



Il s'est mieux expliquer que moi, voila la vraie difference, chez dell ou les autres, tu en trouve pas encore un PC ou on peut mettre tout ca. 

Seul apple fait des 2 x quad core. c'est pour ca que je dit qu'il vaut largement son prix , vu le prix dun seul processeur qui est de 800 euros( et encore c'est pas un xeon avec 12 mo de cache, mais les anciens avec 6 Mo ..) mais apres oui c'est cher , il vaut avoir les moyens c'est sur, mais je pense que dans le temps c'est tout de même un bon investissement .

quand  à l'imac, ne prends pas de ram apple, achete la toi même beaucoup moins cher, , mais cet imac n'est pas si dur que ca a ouvrir, j'ai assisté au demontage du mien, et j'ai été surpris, une ventouse , t'enleve la vitre, ensuite tu devisse l'ecran , ya genre 4 vis, retire la nappe de l'ecran  et ensuite tu as accés a tout,, de la tu peut certainement changer pas mal de trucs, processeur , disque dur en plus de la memoire, 

quand à la carte je ne sais pas, car l'imac blanc qui avait la 7600 GT avait des cartes au format MMX , donc plug and play, et je ne sais pas si l'ATI est comme ca, moi non plus je deteste ATI , et je comprends que tu prefere nvidia, mais peut de chances que tu puisse mettre autre chose a part peut etre la 7600 GT des anciens , qui est meilleure dans les jeux , mais moins bonnes dans l'encoding, ce qui est le point fort des cartes ATI 2600 et 2900.


----------



## prasath (5 Février 2008)

julusmulus a dit:


> SI SI, JE VEU, JEN REVE MEME eheheh
> TELLEMENT MAIS BON, TOUT N'EST PAS SI FACILE.


 
Avec tout ce que tu viens de dire j'ai l'impression qu'un mac pro te conviendrait en effet  . Ce désir s'entend très fort!  

Si je peux me permettre, je te pousserais plutôt à partir sur la configuration que je t'ai précédemment cité plutôt que de choisir un ancien mac pro. Tout simplement parce que les composants bénéficient de la dernière technologie (surtout la carte mère) et qu'ils seraient plus à même d'accueillir tes futurs modification. Par exemple j'ai lu (je sais plus où) que la carte graphique  8800 GT ne pouvait être installé QUE sur les nouveaux mac pro et non sur le model de l'année dernière.

Et puis je pense qu'il serait peut-être plus sage de partir sur un model économique aujourd'hui (carte graphique 256 mb, 2 go de ram), petit disque dur externe à pas cher et d'étaler tes dépenses tout le long de l'année. Sinon effectivement tu risques d'en avoir minimum pour 3 ou 4000   .

En listant tes réels besoins (et non tes envies), on pourrait peut-être t'aider à choisir?


----------



## angealexiel (5 Février 2008)

comme le dit prasath la 8800 GT PCI express 2.0 ne marche pas sur les anciens , une version PCI express 1.0 va sortir pour eux, mais vu que le PCI express a le double de bande passante, je peut te dire que la 8800 GT va depoter sévere dans les nouveaux mac pro.

c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux prends un simple quad core mais penryn, car les processeurs sont mieux foutus que les precedents, chauffe pas , j'ai pas depasser les 30° en fesant toute une journée du jeu et des rip de dvd ... jamais vu ca de toute ma vie ... lol

ensuite tu gagne la memoire a 800 Mhs qui va se democratiser cette année, et de ports PCI express 2.0 , le bluetooth de serie, tu es sur d'avoir des cartes graphiques compatibles avec le blu ray HDCP , bref il a trop d'avantage pour prendre un ancien modele. 

attends de voir un quad core early 2008 sur le refurb et saute dessus ... voila mon conseil, comme ca tu pourras mettre 2 cartes nvivia 8800 GT en sli ,et la sous windows tu auras la machine de tueur. deja que meme sans vista lui donne la note maximale dans tout sauf l'ATI qui a 5,4 sur 5,9 ... mais bon elle est potable pour la plupart des jeux sauf les plus gourmands.

le mac commence a avoir de bonnes cartes graphiques ca fait plaisir. et encore uen fois quand les prochaine Nvidia sortiront comme tu aura les ports PCI express 2.0 , tu sera sur que les cartes te donneront le maximum .. alors que si tu prends l'ancien soit ce sera pas compatible, soit se sera  moins puissant .


----------



## san_ (5 Février 2008)

Une GF8800 compatible est prévue 

edit : grillaid évidemment 
Par contre ce n'est pas une question de PCI Express, puisque le PCIE 2.0 est rétrocompatible. Ca, c'est la version officielle d'apple. La vraie raison de l'incompatibilité, c'est le driver contenu dans la ROM de la 8800GT qui est uniquement compatible avec l'EFI 64 bits des nouveau mac pro. Les anciens ont un EFI 32 bits.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

Une bombe extra ! Si vous hesitiez a acheter de la RAM chez OWC, pas de souci : mon impression d'hier etait hallucinogene. Non seulement il ne fait pas plus de bruit (pour tant 4 barrettes chauffent plus que 2, et des barrettes de 2 Go plus que des 1 Go), mais en plus je l'ai fait mouliner avec un stress test CPU-RAM-DD pendant 90 minutes. Tout a fond, ordinateur plus reactif du tout (10 minutes pour tout arreter quand meme )) : le Mac Pro n'a pas bronche. A peine plus chaud, ventilateurs a regime constant. Et depuis je n'ai toujours pas redemarre la bete, tout marche comme sur des roulettes. Juste un coup d'oeil dans About his Mac pour verifier qu'il n'y a aucune erreur ECC.

Alors, elle et pas belle la vie ? :love:


----------



## prasath (5 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Une bombe extra ! Si vous hesitiez a acheter de la RAM chez OWC, pas de souci : mon impression d'hier etait hallucinogene. Non seulement il ne fait pas plus de bruit (pour tant 4 barrettes chauffent plus que 2, et des barrettes de 2 Go plus que des 1 Go), mais en plus je l'ai fait mouliner avec un stress test CPU-RAM-DD pendant 90 minutes. Tout a fond, ordinateur plus reactif du tout (10 minutes pour tout arreter quand meme )) : le Mac Pro n'a pas bronche. A peine plus chaud, ventilateurs a regime constant. Et depuis je n'ai toujours pas redemarre la bete, tout marche comme sur des roulettes. Juste un coup d'oeil dans About his Mac pour verifier qu'il n'y a aucune erreur ECC.
> 
> Alors, elle et pas belle la vie ? :love:


 
 , Attends que je reçois la mienne pour sortir la bouteille de champagne, on va tous fêter en coeur avec les membres content de leurs mac pro qui veulent se joindre!!
(oui on est que des sales frimeurs élitistes! :rateau: )...


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> , Attends que je reçois la mienne pour sortir la bouteille de champagne, on va tous fêter en coeur avec les membres content de leurs mac pro qui veulent se joindre!!
> (oui on est que des sales frimeurs élitistes! :rateau: )...



Bon, en tout cas je vais enfin pouvoir arreter de perdre mon temps sur MacGe et commencer a bosser serieusement


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

moi je vais attendre encore un peu voir les experiences et les test pour choisir laquelle prendre , mais bon si ca marche tant mieux, tes ventilos tournait a combien quand tu as fait le stress test et la temperature moyenne etait de combien ? 

quand a _san, oui c'est vrai que le probleme est que la carte embarque que des drivers EFI 64 , sans les drivers EFI 32 pour les precedents mac pro, contrairement a la ATI X2600 qui a les deux.

d'ailleurs je me demande ce que le PCI express va changer avec des drivers fait pour ce genre de ports, on devrait s'attendre a un gros coup de boost apparement. ce qui fera que la 8800 GT mac sera vraiment TOP. 
vivement les premiers bench, je ne regarde meme plus sur mon compte apple la statut de commande tellement c'est pas pres d'arriver... lol encore un mois si je me souviens bien ...

quand a mon echange de machines, c'est un peu different de l'imac et MBP que j'avais echanger aussi, car la j'ai recu un mail de confirmation de retour, toujours pas de mail recapitulant la nouvelle config du mac pro de remplacement, et c'est qui est bizzare c'est que je dois mettre en gros sur la boite RETOUR NUMERO XXXXXXXX. alors que la procedure etait differente avec les autres machines, c'est rassurant car il me disent aussi dans ce mail que le nouveau mac pro part le 11 au plus tard. j'espere qu'il vont me rajouter 2 gigas de ram ou un autre disque dur comme ils avait fait avec l'imac... je croise les doigts. lol

malgrés tout ces soucis, je suis ravi par la machine, je sais trés bien que des macs fonctionnent trés bien, comme le dernier imac que j'avais, et je n'ose imaginer le bonheur que ca doit étre quand on est dans le cas Hmj  qui lui n'a aucun soucis hardware ou software.
par contre je dois reinstaller vista , car sur bootcamp tout allait bien, j'ai fait toutes les mise a jour j'ai mis le service pack  RTM qui est stable , mais une fois le tout dernier parrallels installé , windows me dit que une modif non authorisé a été faites et ma liscence officielle ne peut etre validée car il ne me donne pas l'accés au net... n'importe Nawak ... 

c'est vrai que apple c'est top le fait que l'on n'est pas a taper un code pour activer le produit, ca montre qu'il nous font plus confiance, et rien que pour cela , ca me donne pas envie du tout de pirater leur logiciels, j'ai acheter iwork, quicktime pro et final cut rien que pour cette raison. puis ca me derange pas de payer un logiciel si il est super et mieux que tout les freewares de la même categorie. un exemple : EyeTV bien sur ^^


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Quicktime Pro, il faut quand meme rentrer le code, et moi qui l'ai achete en ligne il y a plus de deux ans, je ne l'ai pas retrouve sur AppleStore FR  Pareil pour iWork. Pour le moment, Parallels 2.5 marche tres bien avec XP, je n'ai ni envie d'upgrader pour la 3 ni le temps de passer a Boot Camp. Peut-etre quand j'acheterai un nouveau disque dur...

Quant au stress test, c'est incroyable : tout ramait, CPU, RAM et meme DD. Et pourtant les ventilateurs ont continue a tourner a la meme vitesse, et la temperature CPU n'a jamais depasse 40 degres. Je trouve cela enorme, et quelle stabilite puisque je n'ai toujours pas eu besoin de redemarrer. Maintenant vous savez pourquoi j'adore les machines Apple


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Quicktime Pro, il faut quand meme rentrer le code, et moi qui l'ai achete en ligne il y a plus de deux ans, je ne l'ai pas retrouve sur AppleStore FR  Pareil pour iWork. Pour le moment, Parallels 2.5 marche tres bien avec XP, je n'ai ni envie d'upgrader pour la 3 ni le temps de passer a Boot Camp. Peut-etre quand j'acheterai un nouveau disque dur...
> 
> Quant au stress test, c'est incroyable : tout ramait, CPU, RAM et meme DD. Et pourtant les ventilateurs ont continue a tourner a la meme vitesse, et la temperature CPU n'a jamais depasse 40 degres. Je trouve cela enorme, et quelle stabilite puisque je n'ai toujours pas eu besoin de redemarrer. Maintenant vous savez pourquoi j'adore les machines Apple



On le savait déjà  Et je fais parti de ceux la


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> On le savait déjà  Et je fais parti de ceux la



Par ces temps de lynchage de Leopard, je prefere le rappeler


----------



## anthoprotic (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Par ces temps de lynchage de Leopard, je prefere le rappeler





Attention, divoli pourrait nous entendre :afraid:



Sans rancune hein divoli


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Attention, divoli pourrait nous entendre :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> Sans rancune hein divoli



Ah ca, il doit avoir les oreilles qui sifflent dans son sommeil


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

Faut savoir aussi que leopard actuel ne gére pas les instructions SSE4 d'intel que les penryn contiennent , et que en plus de l'attendre de pied ferme, cette mise a jour risque d' ameliorer encore d'un cran la reactivité de la machine.

Pour mon echange , ce n'est pas un nouveau numero de commande, mais l'ancien qu'ils ont repris , et c'est bizzare car je voit quil partirai au plus tard le 11 fevrier , et date de livraison 12 fevrier, cela voudrait il dire quil le livre par chronopost au lieu de TNT , ou par TNT mais en express 24H ?? car ils m'ont dit que mon remplacement passerai en priorité , avec un peu de bol , je l'aurais samedi ^^


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Wait and see...


----------



## san_ (6 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> d'ailleurs je me demande ce que le PCI express va changer avec des drivers fait pour ce genre de ports, on devrait s'attendre a un gros coup de boost apparement. ce qui fera que la 8800 GT mac sera vraiment TOP.


La bande passante du port AGP n'a jamais été exploitée à fond, alors pour le PCI Express 2.0... La différence de performance entre le PCIE 1 et le PCIE 2 risque fort d'être proche du néant .



HmJ a dit:


> Quant au stress test, c'est incroyable : tout ramait, CPU, RAM et meme DD. Et pourtant les ventilateurs ont continue a tourner a la meme vitesse, et la temperature CPU n'a jamais depasse 40 degres. Je trouve cela enorme, et quelle stabilite puisque je n'ai toujours pas eu besoin de redemarrer. Maintenant vous savez pourquoi j'adore les machines Apple


Tu l'as peut être déjà dit et je l'ai loupé, mais tu utilises quel stress test ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

san_ a dit:


> La bande passante du port AGP n'a jamais été exploitée à fond, alors pour le PCI Express 2.0... La différence de performance entre le PCIE 1 et le PCIE 2 risque fort d'être proche du néant .
> 
> Tu l'as peut être déjà dit et je l'ai loupé, mais tu utilises quel stress test ?



J'expliquais cela dans un post precedent, mais si tu veux le detail j'ai mis tout ca dans le fil consacre a ma machine


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

ouais mais quand on est passé de l'agp au pci on a vu la difference, le pci express 2.0 c'est une grosse evolution quand méme , le double de bande passante c'est pas rien, meme si c'est certain il faudra du temps avant que l'ecart se creuse, et comme toujours le software est a la traine ou exploite pas le hardware a fond . mais je suis tout de méme persuader que l'on verra une difference si je met par exmple la 8800 GT sur un des port 1.0 et aprés sur l'un des 2.0 .


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> ouais mais quand on est passé de l'agp au pci on a vu la difference, le pci express 2.0 c'est une grosse evolution quand méme , le double de bande passante c'est pas rien, meme si c'est certain il faudra du temps avant que l'ecart se creuse, et comme toujours le software est a la traine ou exploite pas le hardware a fond . mais je suis tout de méme persuader que l'on verra une difference si je met par exmple la 8800 GT sur un des port 1.0 et aprés sur l'un des 2.0 .



Non, tu ne verras pas la difference. A moins d'avoir les dernieres cartes video a deux GPU, ou bien passer par une configuration SLI. Sous Windows bien sur


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

la je suis pas d'accord, car la nvidia pci express 2.0 qui vient de sortir , et forcement mieux que les premieres 800 GT pci express 2.0 sinon pourquoi nvidia la sortirait... le probleme c'est que sur PC il faut une carte mere qui accepte le PCI express 2.0 pour en profiter a fond, autrement le debit est moitié moins. 

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/PCI-Express-2-0-Nvidia-24591/


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> la je suis pas d'accord, car la nvidia pci express 2.0 qui vient de sortir , et forcement mieux que les premieres 800 GT pci express 2.0 sinon pourquoi nvidia la sortirait... le probleme c'est que sur PC il faut une carte mere qui accepte le PCI express 2.0 pour en profiter a fond, autrement le debit est moitié moins.
> 
> http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/PCI-Express-2-0-Nvidia-24591/



Parce que c'est bon pour le marketing. Ok, peut-etre y a-t-il une legere difference. Mais lis donc les premiers tests du passage de la DDR2 800 a 1066, ou dans le meme ordre de grandeur. Au final, on a du 0-3% d'evolution. La bande passante est une chose, la latence, elle, ne change pas. Voire meme devient plus mauvaise bien souvent. Bref, je n'y crois pas trop. Seules les grosses configurations avec SLI ont des besoins suffisemment pousses pour voir une difference. A mon humble avis


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

va falloir attendre pour savoir, seul le temps nous dira si la memoire a 800 Mhz est un gros plus , ou un petit plus, pareil pour le PCI ... techniquement en tout cas ya un fossé entre les deux, mais c'est sur que si le software ne suis pas, bah on verra pas trop de differences. mais esperons que ce ne soit pas le cas .


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> va falloir attendre pour savoir, seul le temps nous dira si la memoire a 800 Mhz est un gros plus , ou un petit plus, pareil pour le PCI ... techniquement en tout cas ya un fossé entre les deux, mais c'est sur que si le software ne suis pas, bah on verra pas trop de differences. mais esperons que ce ne soit pas le cas .



Pour le Mac Pro, on peut deja le voir : les benchmarks du nouveau Mac Pro avec memoire a 800 MHz sont a 2-3% pres les memes qu'avec de la RAM tournant a 667 MHz. Par contre, le fait que la frequence de bus passe de 1333 MHz a 1600 MHz semble etre un gain plus que notable. Comme quoi...


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Par ces temps de lynchage de Leopard, je prefere le rappeler





HmJ a dit:


> Ah ca, il doit avoir les oreilles qui sifflent dans son sommeil





HmJ a dit:


> On en serait a 135 bugs corriges, et Time Machine justifierait les dernieres verifications en cours.



:sleep:


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :sleep:



Tu as raison *divoli*, je vais arreter mes enfantillages.


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

Ben il va falloir être cohérent, surtout. 

Par rapport à une situation que l'on espère provisoire et vite corrigée, bien sûr.


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

bon alors ca veut dire que les 2 barretes de 1 Go a 667 Mhz que j'ai , je peut les mettre dans mon mac pro qui a des barretes a 800 Mhz.. le soucis c'est que toutes les barretes vont descendre a 667 MHz si je fait ca ?? mais d'un autre coté l'ideal est d'avoir 4 barrettes ( 2 en haut , 2 en bas ) pour profiter du quad channel ... je me tate... je peut essayer remarque , vu que ce mac pro repart chez apple dans quelque jours, des que je recoit le nouveau, il peut me servir de cobaye.. mdrr


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben il va falloir être cohérent, surtout.
> 
> Par rapport à une situation que l'on espère provisoire et vite corrigée, bien sûr.



Je te rappelle que je ne nie pas les bugs, je te dis juste que je suis passe a travers sur mes 4 machines qui tournent depuis novembre. Nuance.


----------



## divoli (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Je te rappelle que je ne nie pas les bugs, je te dis juste que je suis passe a travers sur mes 4 machines qui tournent depuis novembre. Nuance.



Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a marché sur une planche pourrie et qu'elle ne s'est pas écroulée, que l'on peut insinuer que tout va bien.

Ce que je veux dire (d'une manière peut-être trop insistante), c'est que cette situation ne peut plus durer, et qu'Apple va devoir vite nous sortir une version fiable.

Bon, je m'arrête là, c'est de toute façon totalement hors-sujet.


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a marché sur une planche pourrie et qu'elle ne s'est pas écroulée, que l'on peut insinuer que tout va bien.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire (d'une manière peut-être trop insistante), c'est que cette situation ne peut plus durer, et qu'Apple va devoir vite nous sortir une version fiable.
> 
> Bon, je m'arrête là, c'est de toute façon totalement hors-sujet.



Pour faire le lien avec ton souci, que je comprends, et le fil, le Mac Pro est ne machine disponible aujourd'hui, qui ne m'a cause aucun souci depuis deux semaines, tout comme les autres machines sous Leopard dont je parle plus haut. Les problemes seront resolus, cela ne nous empeche pas de travailler, et ce serait dommage de decaler un achat de Mac a cause de cette excuse, puisqu'elle ne s'applique pas systematiquement. Enfin, quoi, 4 Macs qui tournent comme des horloges, de la a parler d'OS inutilisable...


----------



## angealexiel (7 Février 2008)

c'est vrai que c'est dingue que ceux qui ont une machine ou un Os qui marche nickel, ont du mal a te croire quand tu leur dit que tu as des problemes ...je prefererais être à leur places qu'a la mienne.... lol


----------



## divoli (7 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est dingue que ceux qui ont une machine ou un Os qui marche nickel, ont du mal a te croire quand tu leur dit que tu as des problemes ...je prefererais être à leur places qu'a la mienne.... lol



Je ne pleurniche pas sur mes problèmes personnels, puisque je n'en ai pas, ayant pris la précaution de garder Tiger qui marche très bien sur mon disque interne (Leopard est installé sur un DD externe).  

Je me base simplement sur des faits; l'étendue des correctifs de la prochaine màj de Leopard est éloquente.

Je tiens à signaler que je ne critique pas le MacPro, ni aucun autre modèle, ce n'est pas mon intention.


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est dingue que ceux qui ont une machine ou un Os qui marche nickel, ont du mal a te croire quand tu leur dit que tu as des problemes ...je prefererais être à leur places qu'a la mienne.... lol



Non, je les crois. Je tiens juste a relativiser, en disant que tout n'est pas noir pour tout le monde


----------



## angealexiel (7 Février 2008)

je sais trés bien, ce n'etait pas visé sur toi Hmj,  

j'aurai du aussi garder tiger, mais j'avour que je prefere tellement l'interface de leopard , moi j'adore le nouveau dock, je le met en noir par contre c'est plus joli, et la barre transparente aussi . malgrés toutes les critiques que l'on entends bah moi je suis pour a fond ^^


----------



## Joss_Mac (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis ravi d'integrer cette communauté Apple, je vais effectuer mon switch avec l'achat d'un Mac Pro.
Je suis monteur et je travail depuis toujours sur Pc (avec la suite de production Adobe) mais aprés m'être battu pendant des années pour défendre le Pc, je dois avoué que ma patience à des limites et j'en ai assez de perdre du temps à configurer et reconfigurer ce p**** de Pc de m**** ! Il n'est pas stable, je perd mes projets, ect... En gros je n'ai plus le temps de perdre du temps !
J'ai donc revendu mon ordi haut de gamme (acheté 1700&#8364;, revendu 1050&#8364;....au bout de 3 mois...) pour m'offrir un Mac Pro :

Two 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeo
2GB (2x1GB)
ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 256MB
500GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb
One 16x SuperDrive
AIRPORT EXTREME-INT
APPLE WIRELESS MIGHTY MOUSE
WIRED KEYBD/MAC OS X-FRA.
Country Kit-INT

2650 &#8364;

Voilà, je rejoute à cela la suite Final Cut Studio 2, un disque systeme WD raptor 10000tr/min, un autre disque WD de 1To et 2Go de ram chez OWC. 

En se qui concerne la carte graphique je pense que pour le montage vidéo, l'Ati suffit.

Voilà, commandé le 5 février, le site m'indique aujourd'hui "prêt pour l'expédition", donc je le recevrais la semaine prochaine ! J'ai hâte !

Et merci à tous, car vous m'avez communiqué l'amour du Mac et j'ai aussi pu affiner mon achat, grace à vos experiences et conseils !


----------



## prasath (7 Février 2008)

Joss_Mac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je suis ravi d'integrer cette communauté Apple, je vais effectuer mon switch avec l'achat d'un Mac Pro.
> Je suis monteur et je travail depuis toujours sur Pc (avec la suite de production Adobe) mais aprés m'être battu pendant des années pour défendre le Pc, je dois avoué que ma patience à des limites et j'en ai assez de perdre du temps à configurer et reconfigurer ce p**** de Pc de m**** ! Il n'est pas stable, je perd mes projets, ect... En gros je n'ai plus le temps de perdre du temps !
> ...


 
Bienvenue à toi et félicitations pour cette décision  . N'oublies pas de nous partager les photos de ton switch la semaine prochaine, ça fait toujours plaisir  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95171&page=57


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2008)

Bine joue  Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Joss_Mac (8 Février 2008)

Ok ca marche ! Merci pour votre accueil !


----------



## fredroy (9 Février 2008)

Mon Mac Pro avec la 8800 GT a été expédié aujourd'hui  alors que c'était prévu pour le 25/02.

Date de commande : Feb 2, 2008 à 11:33 AM GMT
Expédié le: Feb 9, 2008

One 2.8GHZ Quad-Core Intel Xeo
2GB (2x1GB)
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
320GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb
AIRPORT EXTREME-INT

Finalement que 6 jours lorsque l'on ajoute la 8800 GT et l'airport 

Vivement le milieu de semaine pour les tests ^^


----------



## prasath (9 Février 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Mon Mac Pro avec la 8800 GT a été expédié aujourd'hui  alors que c'était prévu pour le 25/02.
> 
> Date de commande : Feb 2, 2008 à 11:33 AM GMT
> Expédié le: Feb 9, 2008
> ...


 
C'est top  
Finalement, plus on commande tard et plus vite il arrive  . Maintenant qu'ils ont des 8800 GT en stock, ça va plus vite à la commande


----------



## HmJ (10 Février 2008)

Ouais, ca roxxx !


----------



## Lonneki (10 Février 2008)

Coucou, dites moi...
Si je commande un Macpro avec la carte graphique la moins chère, est ce que je peux lui coller une 8800GTX ?? Et soyons fou, un SLI de 8800GTX ??? (là je crois que je rêve). Si c'était le cas, je laisse tomber mon dernier PC.


----------



## san_ (10 Février 2008)

Pas de SLI ni de CF. Et la 8800 GTX ne fonctionnera pas sur mac os .


----------



## Lonneki (10 Février 2008)

dommage, merci.


----------



## angealexiel (10 Février 2008)

bon  alors , j'attends toujours le mac pro de remplacement , il met plus de temps à arriver que le premier que j'ai eu, alors que soit disant les remplacements de machines passent en priorité..lol
j'ai virer vista pour mettre XP, une distribution excellente qui se nomme XP coccinelle, c'est un XP normal mais debarassé de plein de trucs inutiles et bien plus reactif, et donc j'ai remis crysis, pour les gamers deja un point important :

ne mettez pas le patch 1.1 pour crysis, sur mes Trois macs , c'est le méme resultat : aprés le chargement d'une sauvegarde on ne peut plus jouer. c'est un bug normal que certains ont avec ce patch qui est trés critiqué... donc sans le patch c'est fou, c'st carte est bien sous XP, le jeu tourne en HIGH en 1024 x768 sans soucis, ou avec deux ou trois trucs en medium en 1400x 900 et la ca tourne nickel, je suis surpris, les perfommances comparer à vista et son directX 10 ont doublés niveau images par secondes... en plus XP est pas trop moche , suffit de le customiser à sa facon. 

aprés une nuit sous XP, une nuit ou aucune applis à planter, ou IE 7 est super rapide , car mon safari me dit souvent quand je rafraichit une page que je ne suis pas connecté au net, alors que je le suis ...bizzare...
bref, pour étre honnete, je me suis poser la question de mon possible retour sous XP au lieu de mac OS en restant sur le mac pro ... car finalement c'est un super OS quand méme je trouve, et puis moi tout les tiger et leopard que j'ai mis sous toutes mes machines me creer quand méme des soucis, ya pas une journée sans une appli qui ne veut pas quitter, ou qui quitte inopinement, et aussi d'autres petits bug mineurs qui apparaissent et partent comme par magie.... j'aimerais vraiment savoir qu'estce qui peut causer cela, ou est ce que tout le monde a ses mêmes petits desagréments ? 

aujourdhui sur les xlr8 your mac (http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/2008_mac_pro_reports.html#storytop) 
les premiers mecs ont recu leur 8800 GT que j'attends moi aussi avec impatience, mais bizzarement les resultat sous cinebench sont en dessous de ceux obtenus avec la 2600 XT... essayer par vous mémes moi j'obtiens entre 6200 et 6300 . ( avec des apllis en fond... ) 

pourtant ces des cartes nvidia donc qui devrait mieux faire tourner le open GL ... comment cela est possible ?? 

croyais vous que le driver est pourri ?? 

bref je flippe un peu , mais bon je vais attendre de la recevoir pour tester moi même .


----------



## san_ (11 Février 2008)

Perso pour les 8800 je préfère attendre qu'une éventuelle ROM sorte pour flasher une des cartes "PC" qui d'ici là seront peut-être passées sous la barre des 200 euros...

Ou sinon, si je met une geforce "PC" dans le second slot PCI-E, vous savez si sous Windows et Mac OS on peut désactiver la carte graphique qui ne servirai pas ? (sous mac os, désactiver complêtement la 8800 "PC" pour qu'elle ne consomme rien, et idem sous windows pour l'ati 2600)


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

Alors petit update de ma situation, le nouveau mac pro arrive tout a l'heure si il est en avance )comme le plupart du temps) ou demain, ce qui est cool , c'est que je renvoi l'autre mac pro que lundi prochain a apple, donc je vais tester a fond le nouveau, voir si il na pas ce probleme d'image fantome au demarrage que j'ai toujours malgrés la 10.5.2 et le graphics update qui pour moi a plutot baisser le frame rate que j'avais sous WoW que de l'ameliorer....erf...

 voir aussi si les DVD n' exploseront plus quand j'en mettrai un dans le lecteur... je vais tester a fond le nouveau car pas mal de mac pro quand ils sont mis en veille, au lieu de reprendre la ou ils en etait quand on les reactivent , redemarre à chaques fois, le mien la plupart du temps gére bien la veille, meme si ca m'est arrivé deux  fois qu'il reboot ... bizzare... 

si la carte ATI du nouveau est defectueuse ou tout autre piece, je pourrai monter une machine qui marche , avec les pieces de deux mac pro neufs sous la main... normalement, a moins qu'il faille avoir trois machines pour arriver a en avoir une qui marche normalement chez apple.... (ironie inside  ) 

Bref des que je test le nouveau , je vous dirait ce que je decouvre... lol pourvu que tout soit parfait ...


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> Alors petit update de ma situation, le nouveau mac pro arrive tout a l'heure si il est en avance )comme le plupart du temps) ou demain, ce qui est cool , c'est que je renvoi l'autre mac pro que lundi prochain a apple, donc je vais tester a fond le nouveau, voir si il na pas ce probleme d'image fantome au demarrage que j'ai toujours malgrés la 10.5.2 et le graphics update qui pour moi a plutot baisser le frame rate que j'avais sous WoW que de l'ameliorer....erf...
> 
> voir aussi si les DVD n' exploseront plus quand j'en mettrai un dans le lecteur... je vais tester a fond le nouveau car pas mal de mac pro quand ils sont mis en veille, au lieu de reprendre la ou ils en etait quand on les reactivent , redemarre à chaques fois, le mien la plupart du temps gére bien la veille, meme si ca m'est arrivé deux  fois qu'il reboot ... bizzare...
> 
> ...



Evite quand meme de depouiller une machine pour habiller l'autre: si ca ne marche pas, renvoie le tout.


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

Je reçois le mien normalement aujourd'hui. Il est à Créteil en ce moment 

Donc idem, je vais tester WOW, installer XP et tester Crysis.

Pour mémoire : 

One 2.8GHZ Quad-Core Intel Xeo
2GB (2x1GB)
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512MB
320GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb
AIRPORT EXTREME-INT


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Je reçois le mien normalement aujourd'hui. Il est à Créteil en ce moment
> 
> Donc idem, je vais tester WOW, installer XP et tester Crysis.
> 
> ...



Les joueurs vont pouvoir s'eclater cette semaine. J'aurais bien aime avoir un retour d'acheteurs de la 8800 visant des applis plus professionnelles.


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

moi aussi il est en out of delivery, cool ^^

par contre Hmj pourquoi me conseille tu de ne pas de changer les pieces entres elles?? car si je renvoit encore une machine je pete un cable ... lol 

donc ca me parait une bonne idée, c'est surtout pour la carte graphique en fait, celle que j'ai marche bien, si la nouvelle fais les freezes, bah je prefere mettre celle de mon premier mac pro dans le nouveau , et ne pas a avoir à la renvoyer encore... car quand tu as fait allez disons 10 retour de machines en 1 an... ya un moment ca te gonfle...
Fredroy : Super pour crysis, essaye bien a fond ton mac pro, teste le lecteur DVD si c'est un pionneer.... juste un conseil .. lol

Je suis impatient que tu laisse tes impressions...


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi aussi il est en out of delivery, cool ^^
> 
> par contre Hmj pourquoi me conseille tu de ne pas de changer les pieces entres elles?? car si je renvoit encore une machine je pete un cable ... lol
> 
> ...



Ils seraient bien capable de noter les numeros de serie dans chacune et par la suite de te refuser la garantie puisque la machine aura change :rateau:


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

Je viens de recevoir mon Mac Pro 

Je reviens vers vous bientôt


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon Mac Pro
> 
> Je reviens vers vous bientôt



Des photos ! Des photos !


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

J'en ai prises  Mais là je transfère mes données du mini vers le pro ( j'écris depuis l'Iphone  ) 

Mes premières impressions :

- Comme il est beau !
- L'interieur est magnifique, tellement bien pensé
- la 8800 GT est très fine et silencieuse
- Comme il est silencieux !
- ... J'ai hâte de tester


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

Alors j'ai testé WOW...

En 1920 X 1200 tout à fond j'ai entre 50 et 60 FPS à Forgefer (là où cela rame fort  devant la banque)

Ci-dessous les options graphiques :






Les photos du Mac pro sont par là  http://flickr.com/photos/9050086@N08/

Pour ce qui est du hardware, le disque dur est un Western Digital et le lecteur DVD un Optiarc AD-7170A

Je vais installer windows XP et Crysis  Si vous avez des questions n'hésistez pas


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2008)

Tu peux mettre à jour ta signature. 

Au niveau encodage ça donne quoi?


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

Tu utilises Aperture ou Mathematica?


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu utilises Aperture ou Mathematica?


 
Ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Tu peux mettre à jour ta signature.
> 
> Au niveau encodage ça donne quoi?


 
Pas encore testé.


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Février 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Pas encore testé.




On veut des benchs 


EDIT: Ton lien photo est mort


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

moi aussi il est arrivé dans sa boite noir, comme toujours sans une autre boite en carton banale pour proteger la boite mac pro, toi aussi fredroy j'imagine ?? mais la ca va la boite est pas trop abimé , alors deja le lecteur DVD est un optiarc comme tout les autres qui ont les nouveaux mac pro, je ne sais pas d'ou venait ce pionneer , mais apple a du me refourgé un vieux machin... le disque ne tape pas dans le lecteur donc tout a bien, par contre moi rapide pour l'installation de leopard et plus bruyant que le pionneer, mais c'est pas genant .

ensuite au demarrage j'ai constater le même probleme d'image fantome residuelle , je suis convaincu que cela vient du cable DVI meme si ca cable marche trés bien sur d'autres appareils .. comme je l'ai dit, il me suffit de changer de "chaine " pour que l'image redevienne parfaite donc ce n'est pas grave.

Ensuite j'ai le CD 10.5.1 version 2127 c'est a dire la build distribué pour les posseseurs de Nvidia 8800 GT et dans ce cas, l'update 10.5.2 ne fesait plus 340 Mo de memoire mais 180 ou quelque chose comme ca... 

Même si je comprends pas trop pourquoi les gens reclament des photos car les machines sont toutes identiques, je viens de prendre les 2 mac pro 2008 l'un à coté de l'autre car c'est rare d'en avoir deux ^^ les photos sont faites avec l'iphone, car mon APN est pas chargé.. desolé ^^


Je viens de le mettre en veille 9 fois de suite , en le reactivant par le clavier , la souris, et le bouton d'allumage , no problemo , aucune fois il n'a redemarrer.... Je suis sur un petit nuage pour le moment, car je n'ai plus aucun problemes, je vais tester tout les ports entrée et sortie et je vais le faire tourner a mort, un sorte de stress test pour voir si j'ai la serie de carte graphique 2600 XT qui freeze comme sur les imacs ... ce probleme est le number one sur les forum US du monde mac, même ampleur que les imacs . 

J'avais aussi un bug sur l'autre ou l'airport de temps a autre au lancement de Leopard etait desactivé... pour le moment pas de soucis, mais il faut dire que je n'ai pas installer encore mes 50 applications... c'est souvent quand on met plein d'applis que les problemes commencent... 


Bref que du bon ... vraiment ca me rassure , comme quoi ce sera la deuxieme machine qui marche nickel des le depart, ( mais ces deux machines sont suite a un echange .... lol, j'ai jamais eu une machine qui marchait direct la premiere fois, je me suis fait une raison.. lol ) 


pour FredRoy , moi aussi le même test a hurlevent tout a fond, j'obtient entre 35 fps et 50 fps, parfois même plus mais ca depend du monde qu'il y a, apparement les premiers drivers ne sont pas fameux... de toute facon on jouera aux gros jeux sous windows je pense ^^( Crysis essaye le , lol ) 
Sur Crysis je pense que la avec les tout derniers drivers forceware pour XP la nvidia va depoter, je t'en conjure , fais l'essai avec la demo , tout en High , avec anti aliasing X4 en 1400 x 900 , dis moi si c'est super fluide ...  car la 8800 GT est la meilleur carte du moment avec la GTX, mais crysis ramera beaucoup si tu le met en 1920X1200 .... ils faut une deuxieme carte aprés... lol 

bref j'y retourne  , et je vous tiens au courant ...  voici des photos que je viens de faire avec l'iphone la qualité est moche mais mon bel APN est vide niveau batterie... tellement je m'en sert jamais.. lol


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> On veut des benchs
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ton lien photo est mort



Fonctionne très bien pour moi le lien 

Alors, sous 3Dmark 2006 j'ai fait plus de 12 000 points
Crysis en 1920x1200 en très élevé avec les dernier driver nvidia 169,21 je tourne entre 25/30 FPS


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> Sur Crysis je pense que la avec les tout derniers drivers forceware pour XP la nvidia va depoter, je t'en conjure , fais l'essai avec la demo , tout en High , avec anti aliasing X4 en 1400 x 900 , dis moi si c'est super fluide ...



Je vais tester


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

les resultats que tu donne ne sont pas tes propres test ?? car sous XP tu ne peut pas mettre crysis en trés elevés, a moins de faire une biidouille qui existe tout comme il est possible de le mettre en directX10 ... bref je te laisse tester et t'amuser, mais je viens d'aller a la banque de forgefer et je met tout le temps les mêmes reglages que toi, et c'est kif kif moyenne plutot 47 fps . tu sais comment on met les FPS sous crysis, car sous WoW tu fais ctrl + R , mais sous crysis j'a pas trouvé... thanx 

PS : tu es sur quel serveur sur WoW , moi chasseur elfe de la nuit, lv 47 chants eternels .^^


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> les resultats que tu donne ne sont pas tes propres test ?? car sous XP tu ne peut pas mettre crysis en trés elevés,



C'est en élevé... Relax lol (faute de lecture)

Après la màj 10.5.2 je tourne plus entre 60 et 72 FPS à Forgefer.

Je suis sur Elune.

Sous windows j'utilise fraps.


----------



## fredroy (13 Février 2008)

Alors, en 1400X900 AA X4 c'est parfaitement jouable. entre 25 et 35 FPS. pendant une cinématique je suis tombé à 17 fps mais cela n'est pas génant.


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

c'est cool merci, mais apparament le driver MAC est trés mauvais car l'ATI est 2 fois moins puissante a peu prés sous windows, mais son driver mac est excellent car j'obtient un poil moins a forgefer que toi, mais pas de beaucoup.... donc cette carte est super sous windows, sur mac malheuresement faudra attendre une autre mise a jour du driver. 

je m'en doutais, car normalement la 8800 GT sous cinebench windows fait 12000  comme score cinebench, sur mac elle fait moins que la ATI 2600 XT .. ce qui est extremement revelateur, alors que les cartes nvidia sont bien plus à l'aise sous open GL que les cartes ATI... donc c'est assez decevant comme resultat.
Enfin je pense que si nvidia n'ameliore pas le driver les mac Users vont raler , un peu comme le coup de la 8800 GT pci express 2.0 pas compatible sur les autres mac pro, et les choses evolueront

des que je recoit la nvidia je comparerais a fond sous leopard les deux cartes.


----------



## san_ (14 Février 2008)

Ceux qui ont le MP avec la radeon hd 2600, vous pouvez lancer 3dmark05 et/ou 06 ? Pour ma part, impossible : j'ai le splash screen du 3dmark, et le logiciel se gèle en utilisant 100% d'un proco jusqu'à que je tue le process.
Testé sur XP et sur Vista, avec et sans les drivers catalyst.
Par contre sous vmware fusion, ca se lance (je peux lancer aucun test évidemment, mais 3dmark ne se gèle pas).


----------



## fredroy (14 Février 2008)

Juste pour le fun.... 

Malheureusement cela encode trop

[DM]<div><object width="420" height="284"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4dhhm&v3=1&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4dhhm&v3=1&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="284" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4dhhm_crysis-on-mac-pro_videogames">Crysis on Mac Pro</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/fredroy">fredroy</a></i></div>[/DM]

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4dhhm_crysis-on-mac-pro_videogames


----------



## angealexiel (15 Février 2008)

je ferai le test pour 3D mark sous mon XP .. je vous tiens au courant, j'ai commencer crysis, meme si c'est en dessous de ce que donnera la 8800 GT , c'est tout a fait jouable. et deja trés beau . 
PS : le nouveau mac pro marche nikel, je suis super heureux... meme si apres un retour de veille sur des dizaines il a rebooter, donc ce probleme doit apparament toucher toutes les machines, mais bon moi ca va, car pour certains c'est quasi systematique... erf


----------



## HmJ (15 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> je ferai le test pour 3D mark sous mon XP .. je vous tiens au courant, j'ai commencer crysis, meme si c'est en dessous de ce que donnera la 8800 GT , c'est tout a fait jouable. et deja trés beau .
> PS : le nouveau mac pro marche nikel, je suis super heureux... meme si apres un retour de veille sur des dizaines il a rebooter, donc ce probleme doit apparament toucher toutes les machines, mais bon moi ca va, car pour certains c'est quasi systematique... erf



Moi j'ai pas ete touche  Tu as fait un reset de la PRAM ? Sinon, je pense que je ne suis pas concerne parce que 24h apres la livraison je reinstallais deja tout l'OS, avec uniquement les packages dont j'avais besoin.


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas ete touche  Tu as fait un reset de la PRAM ? Sinon, je pense que je ne suis pas concerne parce que 24h apres la livraison je reinstallais deja tout l'OS, avec uniquement les packages dont j'avais besoin.




Pareil pour moi, avec mon Macbook


----------



## fredroy (15 Février 2008)

Bien meilleure qualité sur stage 6 

http://www.stage6.com/user/fredroy/video/2220159/


----------



## HmJ (15 Février 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Bien meilleure qualité sur stage 6
> 
> http://www.stage6.com/user/fredroy/video/2220159/



Fait avec le tien ?


----------



## fredroy (15 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Fait avec le tien ?



Oui 

Enregistré avec fraps et encodé avec divX Converter ou dr divX (je ne sais plus  )


----------



## angealexiel (17 Février 2008)

moi aussi des que j'ai recu le nouveau j'ai reinstaller leopard reset PRAM, reset SMC ... ect... et malgres tout ca le fait seulement de temps en temps, genre une fois sur 10.. alors que d'autres ca le fait systematiquement... donc ce n'est pas trop grave... a part ca, je suis quand meme super heureux, car tout marche nikel, qu'est ce que je l'aime cette machine, ce que je retiendrais de cette nouvelle generation de processeurs , c'est qu'ils ne chauffent pas... et que le mac pro est presque aussi silencieux que l'imac .

pour ceux qui hesitent , je le conseille car apparement les soucis qu'avait les anciens ont été gommés sur cette generation ...​


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Février 2008)

'jour !​ 
J'ai le souci de sortie de veille sur mon Mac Pro (1x4 coeurs 2.8), qui redémarre quasiment à chaque fois. Je n'ai pas réussi à savoir s'il s'agissait d'un problème généralisé ou d'une série de machines défectueuses. Si quelqu'un a une piste...​ 
'+​


----------



## philk34 (19 Février 2008)

Le Gognol a dit:


> 'jour !​
> J'ai le souci de sortie de veille sur mon Mac Pro (1x4 coeurs 2.8), qui redémarre quasiment à chaque fois. Je n'ai pas réussi à savoir s'il s'agissait d'un problème généralisé ou d'une série de machines défectueuses. Si quelqu'un a une piste...​
> '+​



idem pour moi même pbs de sortie de veille,redemarrage assuré, Macpro quad 2,8 ghz
As-tu les ventilos qui soufflent fort au demarrage environ 5s puis ça boote normal ?
@+


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Février 2008)

Oui, comme pour tous les démarrages en fait. Et d'ailleurs à part ça, quel silence !  

'+​


----------



## philk34 (19 Février 2008)

j'avais pas cela sur mon ancien G5, ni sur mon ancien G4, G3 etc


----------



## prasath (21 Février 2008)

J'ai enfin reçu mon mac!








J'ai pu changer la ram sans problème. Finalement c'était de la EEC 800 mghz (2 X 2go).
A gauche la ram d'origine, à droite les nouvelles:




C'est mon tout premier Mac.

Les premières impressions: 
Elégante machine avec un écran généreux, le tout parfaitement en harmonie. L'air-port a détecté sans problème mon réseau wifi et la mise à jour au 10.5.2 s'est faite sans que je m'en rende compte tellement c'était rapide.
Pas de défauts observés: Tout marche nickel. Les nouvelles ram sont reconnues et le superdrive marche bien. Il y a juste le DD (500go) qui fait du bruit...

L'écran:
Pas de pixels morts ni de dégradé indésirable. La dalle a l'air bien homogène.
Ca change du portable 17"! L'écran est anti-reflet, donc agréable de travailler à côté d'une fenêtre. Exemple dans la première photo, on voit à peine le reflet de la tour sur l'écran malgré mon flash sur une surface en alu! La surface de travail est confortable bien que je me sens encore claustrophobe. J'aime bien avoir beaucoup d'applis ouvertes. Heureusement qu'il y a "Space", j'utilise sans arrêt 4 à 8 bureaux supplémentaires.

Pour le reste, il y a juste moncompactFlash de mon canon 400D qui n'est pas reconnue.
Et ma sonde de calibrage qui fait des siennes. Elle a décidé que le blanc doit être rose fushia... Si encore on avait les mêmes goûts :sick: 

Voilà, pas mécontent de mon switch


----------



## Maximouse (21 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> J'ai enfin reçu mon mac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chingachgook, le dernier des Mohicans à enfin reçu son Mac Pro, Félicitation , l'attente en valait la peine


----------



## Bones (22 Février 2008)

Comme beaucoup, j'ai attendu la révision B des Mac Pros.
J'ai économisés de longs mois ( près de 24 ) pour m'acheter l'inaccessible, la bête de course, le monstre modulaire etc...
J'ai bavé pendant 18 mois devant la première génération. 
Attendant patiemment mon tour. Priant le ciel pour que la révision B avec tout son lot de rectifications et d'améliorations apparaissent.

Le jour de gloire est arrivé.

La déception aussi, hélas.
Effectivement, aujourd'hui on a 8 coeur en standard, 2 Go en standard, on a même un quad plus puissant que l'ancien pour moins cher...
Mais paradoxalement les premiers retours sont mauvais...Contrairement aux premiers retours de la révision A qui s'émerveillaient de leurs machines !!!

Je suis stupéfait de voir un internaute se plaindre de son MacPro 3,2Ghz et de sa 8800GT...
Si une telle configuration pose des problèmes, je n'ose pas imaginer ce que ce doit être pour les autres .
J'ai bien compris qu'aujourd'hui les pros - ou matériels pro - intéressent (beaucoup) moins la marque à la pomme.
Mais ce serait bien quand même d'assurer aux quelques fidèles qui sont pas encore partis en face que leur conguration fonctionne, que l'écran ne se fige pas sans raison apparente, que la carte graphique ne soit pas bruyante etc...


Maintenant, une critique personnelle.

Je viens de lire le SVM MAC du mois prochain.
Le test porte sur le MacPro standard qui est comparé au MP octo 3Ghz d'ancienne génération et à l'iMac 24' à 2,8 Ghz.

PATI (Procédure Automatique Test Informatique) donne les résultats suivants:
- iMac : 15,44
- MP octo 3Ghz (clov.) : 16,25
- MP standard : 19,55

A vue de nez, ça à l'air très intéressant. On se dit qu'on a bien fait d'attendre et que notre patience est récompensée...

Sauf qu'en relisant mes anciens SVM MAC, j'ai trouvé ceci :

N°186 ( sorti du 1er MP ):
- MP 2,66 *2go RAM *: 15,33

N°187 ( Test 3Ghz ):
- MP 3Ghz / *4Go RAM */ *Quadro FX : *18,63

Le quad 3ghz est donc selon PATI supérieur à l'octo d'ancienne génération...
L'iMac serait étonnement au dessus du premier MP de base (Pourtant considéré comme une bête de course à sa sortie...).
Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un MP maintenant, si dans quelque mois le nouvel iMac le surclassera... Surtout quand on voit les difficultés pour faire évoluer son MP, une fois qu'on l'a acheté.

Au regard de ces résultats, j'en viens à me demander si la multiplication des coeurs a vraiment un rapport avec la hausse des performances du Mac Pro.

L'iMac 2,8  > MacPro 2,66  ... Le quad 3Ghz > L'octo 3Ghz

Est ce que finalement ces améliorations de performances ne seraient elles pas davantage liées à la hausse de fréquence et à la carte graphique utilisée ?

Il existe déjà un fil sur  les nouveaux Mac Pro, la règle ici quand un fil existe déjà c'est de poster à la suite. On fusionne.


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Février 2008)

Bon puisque c'est comme ça j'envoie deux photos : le p"tit (enfin, un peu massif) jeune qui se la pète et le vaillant ancien...











 

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Février 2008)

Bones a dit:


> J'ai bien compris qu'aujourd'hui les pros - ou matériels pro - intéressent (beaucoup) moins la marque à la pomme.



Ah ! :sleep: 

Je vois pas l'intérêt du sujet que tu ouvres là... Oui il y a quelques soucis dont il faut avoir conscience avant l'achat mais de là à en tirer des conclusions définitives... Ces problème on en parle déjà ailleurs, on espère des solutions, et on fait jouer le SAV en attendant la résolution définitive. Pour ma part je n'ai pas eu de freeze de carte graphique, je n'ai que le souci de redémarrage en sortie de veille, la machine est donc très loin d'être inexploitable ou décevante... Quant aux tests de performances, tout dépend de la façon dont ils sont faits, et notamment leur prise en compte des 4 ou 8 coeurs...

'+


----------



## HmJ (22 Février 2008)

Bravo a tous  Je vois que la nouvelle mouture du Mac Pro a seduit les foules


----------



## HmJ (22 Février 2008)

Les benchmarks ne sont qu'une indication, ils sont souvent mal faits et de toute facon pas representatifs car rarement correspondant a notre usage reel. Je peux te dire que mon Mac Pro n'est pas le plus gros, je me suis contente du 2.8 GHz qui est un excellent rapport qualite prix. Je peux t'assurer qu'il va bien au-dela du precedent 4x 2.66 GHz, mais tu trouveras toujours une application ou la puissance brute du CPU de l'iMac sera un peu mieux.

Cela etant, je ne confierai pas mon travail a un iMac dont la RAM n'est pas securisee (Mac Pro gere l'ECC), dont le disque interne ne peut aller au-dela de 1 To, dont la carte graphique ne peut evoluer... Bref, chaque machine a ses avantages et inconvenients. Essaie Mathematica sur un iMac, passe au Mac Pro, et tu pourras clore ton fil


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Février 2008)

Ben, il m'a aussi séduit.  Et du coup, je l'attend.


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2008)

Je viens d'avoir le mien (4x2,8GHz), et j'ai fait quelques tests. Xcode compile 4 fichiers à la fois au lieu de deux sur mon vieux G4 bi 800 et Handbrake fonctionne sur les 4 processeurs. Donc tout dépend des applications testées et de son usage : pour moi la multiplication des coeurs est un plus. Mais c'est sur que pour faire du web, tu ne vois pas beaucoup monter la CPU des 4 coeurs


----------



## Bones (22 Février 2008)

le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas l'intérêt du sujet que tu ouvres là...



Ben dans un premier temps à me rassurer - grâce à des témoignages - avant de me ruiner 

Ensuite, à savoir quelle configuration choisir...


----------



## thwiouwz (22 Février 2008)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Ah ! :sleep:
> 
> Je vois pas l'intérêt du sujet que tu ouvres là... Oui il y a quelques soucis dont il faut avoir conscience avant l'achat mais de là à en tirer des conclusions définitives... Ces problème on en parle déjà ailleurs, on espère des solutions, et on fait jouer le SAV en attendant la résolution définitive. Pour ma part je n'ai pas eu de freeze de carte graphique, je n'ai que le souci de redémarrage en sortie de veille, la machine est donc très loin d'être inexploitable ou décevante... Quant aux tests de performances, tout dépend de la façon dont ils sont faits, et notamment leur prise en compte des 4 ou 8 coeurs...
> 
> '+



pour ma part aucun problèmes cite ci dessous sur ma config (2*2,8 version standard + 8800 gt + wifi)
installation de vista et test de quelques jeux don crysis (et c est de la bombe!) et de Wow.....
Or mis le bruit de "gratage" du DD pour le reste j en suis pleinement satisfait
Le mac pro reste allume au moins 10 h par jours (cela fait une semaine environ que je l ai) aucun probleme, plutot silencieuse (quoique on entend legerement quand meme les ventilos mais rien de vraiment genant, a comparer avec mon imac 24 celui ci est plus silencieux mais bon....) 
l unite central est incroyablement refroidit (etonnant!) 
Il me rest plus qu a acheter 2*1g pour monter a 4go pour exploiter le dual chanel et d etre a l aise en multi taches
a bientot


----------



## prasath (22 Février 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Chingachgook, le dernier des Mohicans à enfin reçu son Mac Pro, Félicitation , l'attente en valait la peine



Chingachgook te salut  
C'était bien le rôle du dernier des mohicans mais il me tarde de commencer à dompter mon cheval de course.


----------



## prasath (22 Février 2008)

Bones a dit:


> Ben dans un premier temps à me rassurer - grâce à des témoignages - avant de me ruiner
> 
> Ensuite, à savoir quelle configuration choisir...



Comme son nom l'indique, à la base c'est pour une utilisation professionnelle. 
Qu'il ne garde pas la palm de l'ordinateur le plus puissant je m'en contre fou. Il me satisfera d'ici les deux prochaines années, de quoi rentabiliser mon investissement.


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Février 2008)

La température de fonctionnement vraiment très basse de cette machine est effectivement impressionnante...

'+​


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Février 2008)

Question bête, combien de temps met votre nouveau Mac Pro à démarrer (à partir du gong) ? Le mien environ 30 secondes, sachant que mon disque système est un Raptor. Venant de croiser et mettre en route un ancien Mac Pro 2.66 (sous Tiger, avec le disque dur d'origine), et qu'il a mis 15 secondes à démarrer, je voulais savoir si ça cet écart vous paraissait normal (peut être lié à Leopard ?).​ 
'+​


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Février 2008)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Question bête, combien de temps met votre nouveau Mac Pro à démarrer (à partir du gong) ? Le mien environ 30 secondes, sachant que mon disque système est un Raptor. Venant de croiser et mettre en route un ancien Mac Pro 2.66 (sous Tiger, avec le disque dur d'origine), et qu'il a mis 15 secondes à démarrer, je voulais savoir si ça cet écart vous paraissait normal (peut être lié à Leopard ?).​
> '+​





Effectivement, je trouve que le boot sur Léopard est plus lent (sur Macbook, mais quand même!)


----------



## hairquatercut (23 Février 2008)

mon 3,2 met 65 secondes, chrono en main et ce répété plusieurs fois, 10Go en mémoires et config carte RAID 4 DD 15OOO t/mn


----------



## fredroy (23 Février 2008)

A partir du gong : 32 secondes 40


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Février 2008)

Bon ça doit être normal alors, j'ai essayé avec un Leopard tout neuf sur un disque externe, pareil, c'est une trentaine de secondes.

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Février 2008)

Ah, j'ai fait un test pour voir concrètement ce qu'apportait le WD Raptor que j'ai installé en disque système (version 150 Go), par rapport au disque d'origine (Seagate 320 Go). La duplication d'un gros dossier (projet audio Digital Performer rempli de 4.52 Go de fichiers de toute taille) a pris 3 minutes 15 sur le disque d'origine, et 2 minutes 30 sur le Raptor. :rateau: 

'+


----------



## HmJ (24 Février 2008)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Ah, j'ai fait un test pour voir concrètement ce qu'apportait le WD Raptor que j'ai installé en disque système (version 150 Go), par rapport au disque d'origine (Seagate 320 Go). La duplication d'un gros dossier (projet audio Digital Performer rempli de 4.52 Go de fichiers de toute taille) a pris 3 minutes 15 sur le disque d'origine, et 2 minutes 30 sur le Raptor. :rateau:
> 
> '+



Meme ordre de grandeur avec le Hitachi de 1 To : c'est 20-30% de mieux pour la duplication de fichiers


----------



## prasath (24 Février 2008)

Pour l'instant je suis très content de mon switch, Leopard est top! windows tourne bien sur parallels et bootcamp à ceci près que mon vista basique (après l'installation de tous les drivers) ne reconnaît qu'un processeur (4 cores) et 2go de ram maxi sous bootcamp. Quant à parallels, c'est pire. On dirait qu'il ne reconnaît qu'un core sur les 8, 2 go de ram et on dirait qu'il n'exploite pas la capacité de ma CG. Starcraft 1 tourne au ralentie, c'est dire!! J'aurais peut-être dû prendre le vista ultimate... A moins que cela soit une histoire de 32bits ou 64 bits.

Sinon j'ai pu jouer à "Supreme Commander" en natif windows avec toutes les options graphiques à fond (mais seulement en 1920X1200 px en résolution maxi). Sur un 30" plein écran c'est super confortable!! Ca me change du 17"...

Il me reste à acheter des disques durs supplémentaires, je vais prendre les conseils de HMJ. Est-ce que tous les hitachi de 1 To sont tous compatibles Mac pro?


----------



## philk34 (26 Février 2008)

Bon tjs pas de soluce pour la sortie de veille aléatoire ?
Derniere piste des pbs sur la ram (série defectueuse ?)


----------



## kleme (26 Février 2008)

on est tous un peu des foufous de la puissance, mais je pense qu'il faut garder bien en tête  l'utilisation qu'on fait de son matériel... Pour ma part j'attends un Quad simple à 2,8 ghz avec 4 go de ram et 8800 gt. Je tourne actuellement sur power mac G4 bi-pro à 1 ghz et 1,7 go de ram, et j'en suis toujours satisfait (pourtant il a maintenant 5 ans). Je l'utilise en tant qu'illustrateur et graphiste. il tourne en 10.4.11 avec la suite CS3. En cinq ans il a suivi l'évolution logiciel sans trop broncher et c'est un point important, je trouve, quand on investi dans du matériel pro. Je me dis que mon nouveau mac pro me suivra sûrement aussi sur les 5 prochaines, mais je pense aussi que dans mon cas ce qui fait la qualité de mon travail, ce n'est pas l'outil (même s'il y contribue un peu). J'aurai pu continuer à travailler sur l'ancien (patiemment c'est certain) mais j'ai opter pour un peu plus (j'espère beaucoup à la vu de l'investissement) de confort. En fonction du métier que l'on exerce, l'évolution matériel n'est pas un besoin pour tous et que dans la plus part des cas, le changement de matériel face aux applications ne sera pas si évident. J'en veux pour exemple le bon vieux toshop qui dans mon cas est tout aussi réactif que ses version antérieur, d'une part parce que je l'utilise de la même manière qu'avant et d'autre part  parce  qu'il n'a pas beaucoup évolué sauf dans son ergonomie. 
Après il est sûr que c'est tentant et que d'une manière ou d'une autre on se fait tous un peu piéger.


----------



## angealexiel (29 Février 2008)

je viens donner quelques nouvelles de mon mac pro, donc tout va super bien, aucun plantages avec la ATI 2600XT ni avec la nvidia 8800GT , sous XP la nvidia dechire grave crysis tourne toutes options graphiques a fond en 1920x1200 avec filtrage X2 nikel trés fluide.j'ai recu de chez OWC 2x1 go de RAM EEC agrée apple a 800 Mhz , que j'ai mis sur le riser du bas, afin d'etre en quad channel , 

et j'ai recu un WD caviar green power de 1 teraoctet , car le viel Hitachi d'un teraoctet que file apple a de bonnes perfs mais est trop bruyant , il gratte, alors je lai mis en disque time machine sur la baie No 2 , le WD green power a de trés bonnes perf , meilleurs que le hitachi chez moi, ne gratte pas, absolument aucun bruit, et consomme moins,

 dans la baie 3 et 4 , j'ai mis deux disque De 500 Go qui se trouvait a l'origine dans un boitier externe LaCie d'un Teraoctet .Le Mac Pro avec cette config me surprends tout les jours, et ayant eu l'imac alu a 2,8 ghz avec lui aussi 4 gigas de ram, je peut dire que sur les grosses applis, l'encodage ect.. le mac pro fait entre 2 fois et 5 fois plus vite que l'imac... 

je n'ai jamais trop porté attention aux benchs, je prefere tester moi même , ya quand meme un monde entre les deux... même si 'imac est super attention ^^ je ne le denigre pas xD


----------



## Mulder (1 Mars 2008)

Je viens de recevoir mon Mac Pro 2,8 GHz (8 curs ) et je dois dire que ça me change de mon vieux QuickSilver, ne serait-ce que le silence...

J'ai deux micros (un Olitec et un micro-casque Labtec) qui ne fonctionnent pas avec l'entrée audio analogique du Mac Pro que je viens de recevoir. En revanche un vieux Altec Lansing qui a un bouton marche-arrêt fonctionne.

J'ai donc dû en passer par mon iMic sur port USB.

Savez-vous si c'est normal ou si mon Mac Pro tout beau tout neuf aurait un problème ?


----------



## prasath (1 Mars 2008)

Félicitations pour ton mac pro  
Pour ton problème as tu essayé les différentes configurations des sorties sons?
C'est dans Préférences système>Son>et dans l'onglet "Sortie".

Tu as 3 sorties: 
- Sortie intégrée (écouteur)
- Sortie de ligne intégrée
- et sortie numérique intégrée.

Il faut choisir l'une de ses sorties.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Félicitations pour ton mac pro
> Pour ton problème as tu essayé les différentes configurations des sorties sons?
> C'est dans Préférences système>Son>et dans l'onglet "Sortie".
> 
> ...



Heu mais là ce sont des micros, donc plutôt des entrées. 

Sinon oui, j'ai tout regardé et ça ne "marche" qu'avec l'Altec Lansing.


----------



## angealexiel (1 Mars 2008)

c'est normal , j'ai du acheter trois casque micros avant d'en trouver un qui marche avec les macs, bizzarement les macs snont pas d'amplificateur sur l'entrée audio analogique , ce qui fait que seuls certains casques marchent, (ils sont repertiorié par apple sur l'apple store  ) et j'ai opter pour un casque logitech pro gaming, avec entrée et sortie analogique mais egalement une sorte de clef USB qui contient une carte son. et la ca marche sans driver... je n'arrive toujours pas a comprendre pourquoi les macs n'ont pas en analog ce petit ampli pour les micros.... c'est trés bizzare... un  seul conseil, acheter un casque USB, la qualité est vraiment top .


----------



## Mulder (1 Mars 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est normal , j'ai du acheter trois casque micros avant d'en trouver un qui marche avec les macs


Un grand merci. Je me voyais bon pour l'AppleCare... C'est tout de même mesquin de la part d'Apple. Sinon ce Mac Pro est vraiment une bombe.
Par contre l'écran Samsung que j'ai acheté au même moment... Le premier n'affichait pas la résolution nominale et après plus de trois semaines d'attente il me livre un nouveau en échange... avec deux magnifiques taches noires (des trucs à l'intérieur qui appuient sur la dalle apparemment). J'espère que le suivant (livré lundi) sera enfin le bon. C'est pourtant pas du bas de gamme le 245T...


----------



## fredroy (1 Mars 2008)

J'ai une question par rapport à l'extinction Mac Pro. Lorsque mon Mac Pro s'éteint il fait à la fin un bruit de claquement.

j'ai ouvert la trappe du Mac et en fait c'est la mémoire qui fait se bruit avec une lumière rouge.

Est-ce pareil pour vous ?


----------



## Mulder (1 Mars 2008)

Et le coup de ventilo à plein tube au démarrage, c'est chez tout le monde ?


----------



## Maximouse (1 Mars 2008)

Mulder a dit:


> Et le coup de ventilo à plein tube au démarrage, c'est chez tout le monde ?



Oui rassures-toi, c'est normal


----------



## Maximouse (1 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport à l'extinction Mac Pro. Lorsque mon Mac Pro s'éteint il fait à la fin un bruit de claquement.
> 
> j'ai ouvert la trappe du Mac et en fait c'est la mémoire qui fait se bruit avec une lumière rouge.
> 
> Est-ce pareil pour vous ?



Je n'ai pas de claquements à l'extinction, je ferais attention la prochaine fois...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Oui rassures-toi, c'est normal


Ok. Merci. Au début ça fait flipper.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport à l'extinction Mac Pro. Lorsque mon Mac Pro s'éteint il fait à la fin un bruit de claquement.
> Est-ce pareil pour vous ?


Pareil avec un G5 depuis 4 ans.


----------



## angealexiel (2 Mars 2008)

oui au lancement les ventilos montent quelques secondes aplein regimes afin de faire un auto check up de leur etat, ce serai innormal de ne pas avoir ca plutot, le claquement je l'ai aussi sur les deux nouveaux mac pro que j'ai eu, ca donne l'impression d'une coupure brutale , mais ca n'a rien d'inquietant, et c'est assez leger , ne t'inquiete pas. pour le soucis de l'ampli je ne comprends pas vraiment en fait, j'ai lu deux fois que c'etait la raison pour laquelle la plupart des micro et casque micros ne marchait pas sous mac si il etait analogique, mais depuis des lustres les cartes sons n'existe plus , et sont incorporés dans les cartes graphiques... je pense que c'est plus une limitation technique involontaire de la part d'apple , mais rassure toi les casque USB sont vraiment trés bon, le mieux est d'avoir un modele normal qui a en plus l'adaptateur USB a pluggé si le besoin est.


----------



## fredroy (2 Mars 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> le claquement je l'ai aussi sur les deux nouveaux mac pro que j'ai eu, ca donne l'impression d'une coupure brutale ,



Tu as également la lumière rouge ?


----------



## Maximouse (2 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport à l'extinction Mac Pro. Lorsque mon Mac Pro s'éteint il fait à la fin un bruit de claquement.
> 
> j'ai ouvert la trappe du Mac et en fait c'est la mémoire qui fait se bruit avec une lumière rouge.
> 
> Est-ce pareil pour vous ?





Maximouse a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de claquements à l'extinction, je ferais attention la prochaine fois...



Effectivement, j'ai moi aussi un léger claquement à l'extinction, donc pas de problème


----------



## prasath (2 Mars 2008)

J'ai également le bruit du ventilo au démarage et le petit "clac" à l'extinction de la machine. Donc rien de plus normal.


----------



## kleme (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
ça y est!!! depuis hier je suis passé d'un bi-pro G4 1 ghz à un mac pro quad 2,8 ghz avec une 8800 gt et 4go de ram. Le changement est assez impressionnant et je crois que je suis pas au bout de mes surprises . ça tourne du tonner et je peux enfin utiliser des grosses brush sur toshop sans faire rougir la bête. Tout ça avec pas mal d'applications ouvertes (ça me change). Le clavier est super agréable et ça me fait comme avec mes basket de quand j'étais petit, j'ai l'impression de taper plus vite . Je crois que le plus appréciable  c'est le silence. Par rapport à mon vieux power mac, je me sens un peu plus seul  mais c'est agréable. 
Je commence tout juste à bosser réellement dessus aujourd'hui et c'est la classe. 

Il me reste plus qu'à installer windaube pour jouer un peu et là je me pose deux questions : 
- peut-on installer xp sur un disque (pas une partition) séparé de léo et reservé uniquement à son usage.

- quelqu'un a-t-il installé xp familial? Comme c'est uniquement pour faire mumuse, je voudrai savoir (avant de l'acheter), si cette version est suffisante (gère le multicore et mes 4 go de ram) pour faire tourner des jeux comme Crisis ??? 

En tous les cas si je ne rencontre pas de problème dans les temps à venir, ce matériel sera pour moi un incontournable. 

merci à vous si vous pouvez m'instruire


----------



## Mulder (5 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue au club ! 
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problème pour réservé un disque à Windows. C'est ce que je pense faire.
Au fait j'ai de temps en temps des freezes (écran gris). Vous avez ça aussi. Pas trouvé la cause pour le moment... Je n'ai pas mis de barrettes de RAM supplémentaires.


----------



## kleme (5 Mars 2008)

merci!
pour les freezes, ça te bloque tout ou pas ??? avant de brancher ma tablette graphique, mon écran se voilait de gris par moment avec un cartouche bleu au milieu stipulant le nom de ma session avec parfois un petit son... j'ai compris plus tard que c'était les boutons latéraux de la souris qui était sensible et qui étaient configurés pour déclencher un... (truque) oui oui oui Léopard est encore plein de mystère pour moi.  
Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider


----------



## Mulder (5 Mars 2008)

C'est vraiment un méchant écran gris de blocage total.


----------



## kleme (5 Mars 2008)

alors c'est pas bon signe je pense... 
crée toi un topic pour récolter des avis sur ton problème... les gens le liront plus qu'ici.
bon courage!


----------



## angealexiel (6 Mars 2008)

ecran gris ?? tu veut dire u  kernel panic?? je te conseille d'installer Onyx pour leopard , utilitaire gratuit de maintenance , et va sur l'onglet automation et lance le check up de tout .. voit si onyx te dit quelque chose, si lle disque de demarrage est abimé, mets le CD install de leopard n1 , fais redemarrer comme si tu voulais installer leopard , et une fois sous install de leopard, met ta souris tout en haut de l'ecran pour faire apparaitre la barre de munes, va sur utilitaire de disque, et choisit le disque dur contenant leopard et fais une reparation autorisations et une reparation disque. 

pour la personne qui demandais quel windows mettre, moi qui les ai tous essayer pour le jeu, crysis aussi, je deconseille vista car les perf s'effondre comparer a sous XP , c'est le jour et la nuit, que ce soit avec l'ATI 2600 ou ma 8800GT. donc XP pro ou familliale.. pas de soucis, 
par contre moi recemment jai souvent l'ecran bleu de la mort windows alors que je n'avais jamais de soucis, et j'ai eu beau reinstaller je lai toujours... je cherche actuellement a resoudre ce soucis.

pour Kleme , oui windows voit bien les 8 coeurs, mais niveau RAM c'est etrange car depuis que j'ai des macs qui ont plus de Trois gigas, il ne les voit pas .. limac 4 go , windows vista ou XP en voyait trois, la mac pro a 4 go nikel sous mac OS, windows en voit que 2... je sais pas encore pourquoi, car tout a etait bien mis, en quad channel, les barretes sont aux normes apple...800Mhz....

Moi perso, j'ai du mal a jouer au clavier, alors jai brancher la manette 360 filaire pour PC que j'avais , et crysis la confgure tout seul, et la tu te croit sur 360..lol le pied total...


----------



## kleme (6 Mars 2008)

merci angealexiel.

bon, je vais opter pour la version home alors 
Super pour la gestion multi core. Pour la ram je pense que 2 go suffiront mais c'est vraiment étrange cette histoire. 

ps : pour la manette, j'ai ce qu'il faut


----------



## Iori_Sama (6 Mars 2008)

Salut salut,

Pour le soucis des reconnaissances de ta RAM , il me semble bien que Windows (vista ou XP 32 bits) ne reconnaissent que jusqu'a 3 Go alors que les versions 64 Bits jusqu'a 4 Go. Apres je ne suis pas grand connaisseur à savoir s'ils exploitent qd meme les barrettes au dela du nombre reconnu.

Iori​


----------



## angealexiel (6 Mars 2008)

oui j'ai entendu dire ca, mais je pensait que les gens disait ca mais en se trompant , car en fait c'est l'architecture core2duo qui prends 3 go max, et depuis santa rosa 4 go, mais cela m'etonnerait que windows refuse plus de RAM, j'aimerais bien que sous XP il voit les 4 gigas au lieu de 2...


----------



## kleme (6 Mars 2008)

ayé j'ai deux petits soucis aussi sur mon quad... qui sont à mon avis logiciel et non matériel.

le premier : 
comme certains ici, après une veille prolongée, quand j'appuie sur une touche pour le relancer, il redémarre complètement. Je pense que c'est un bug   de léopard. ça me fait penser à mon mac book core duo et ses débuts, qui, quand je le fermais pour le mettre en veille et que je le rouvrais plus tard, restait sur écran noir. j'étais ensuite contraint de forcer au redémarrage. Après quelques mis  à jours de tiger, le problème a disparu. 

 le second : 
cette fois c'est avec ma wacom intuo 3. j'ai récupéré les dernier pilotes sur leur site, les ai installé et ai essayé de la configurer à mon goût, pour garder la même logique de boulot que sur mon mac pro. Mais là j'ai plusieurs soucis. Quand j'entre mes touches de raccourcis  clavier où il  faut, soit la saisie ne s'effectue pas, soit j'y arrive mais ensuite sur mon logiciel les touch strip et expresskeys ne fonctionnent pas. Je pense là aussi que c'est un souci logiciel car ma palette fonctionne très bien...

voilà pour l'instant, je pense que comme à chaque début d'os, il reste plein d'ajustement à faire de la part d'apple...
en espérant que les choses évolue rapidement quand même.


----------



## kleme (7 Mars 2008)

suite à mon poste précédent, et pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai résolu en bricolant les soucis que je rencontrai avec la tablette graphique wacom intuo 3.
J'ai récupéré les anciens pilottes destinés à mac os 10.4 et les ai installés à la place de ceux destinés à léopard. J'ai effectué mes réglages, tout fonctionnait très bien, mais après le redémarrage de l'ordi la souris et le stylet fonctionnaient au ralenti. j'ai donc refait une installation des pilotes léopard, ça re-fonctionne très bien et mes réglage sont toujours pris en compte. Voilà... c'est franchement de la bidouille mais le principal, c'est que ça marche .

Par contre pour les problème de veille prolongée, rien de nouveau...


----------



## prasath (7 Mars 2008)

Contrairement à Vista, Léopard semble bien reconnaître mon intuos 3 et son driver. Je n'ai eu aucun souci pour personnaliser les express keys ou  le touch strip de ma tablette.


----------



## kleme (7 Mars 2008)

étonnant ... quand je recevrai mes disques dur et que je me referai l'installation complète du mac, je verrai si l problème persiste. Je crois mais n'en suis pas sûr non plus que j'avais installé les nouveau pilote avant de faire la mise à jour en 10.5.2 (il y a peut-être un rapport).


----------



## kleme (8 Mars 2008)

bonsoir...
j'ai essayé la manip du pomme-alt-pr au redémarrage du mac et ce plusieurs fois. Visiblement ça a réglé mon souci de redémarrage en veille prolongée.... en tout cas ça ne me le fait plus depuis que je l'ai fait hier. Donc pour l'instant et en espérant que ça dur, je n'ai plus aucun problème avec mon mac 

voilà... à plus


----------



## prasath (10 Mars 2008)

Je sais pas pour vous mais je sature régulièrement en RAM. Chez moi 1Go est dédié à parallels et son windows. Le reste étant rapidement bouffé par les autres applis propres à Léopard et dès que je travaille sur de grosses images sous CS3. 

J'ai l'impression que plus on a de RAM, plus vite ils sont consommés. Je réfléchis à passer à 8 Go en transformant les 2X1Go d'origine en 2X2Go.  Ou racheter 4 X 2Go supplémentaires.


----------



## kleme (10 Mars 2008)

j'ai fait un petit test pour voir la différence entre léopard et tiger.







au dessus le test au démarrage de tiger (sans applications ouvertes) 
fait sur mon mac book incluant 2 go de ram.







ici le même test au démarrage mais avec léopard et sur mon mac pro incluant 4 go de ram.

Dès que j'ouvre les mêmes applications sur les deux le mac pro pompe bien plus de ram que le mac book. est-ce dû à léopard ??? Je ne sais pas si la différence de matériel influx sur ce test mais bon je me disais que ça pouvait peut-être donner un indice à ta recherche.


----------



## philk34 (10 Mars 2008)

bon je viens d'avoir mon nouveau Quad 2,8 en remplacement de l'ancien qui avait un pbs de reboot au démarrage et pour l'instant la premiere sortie de veille s'est bien passé
Qlqs petits changements à l'interieur quand même, le DD  d'origine est un Seagate 7200.10 et non plus le WD.
Le superdrive est un Pioneer 112D  en lieu et place d'un Optiarc, le pio à l'air plus silencieux


----------



## prasath (10 Mars 2008)

Merci pour le Test  
Un collègue (développeur) me disait que les OS récents avaient tendance à stocker de la Ram mais que cette Ram n'était pas perdue, juste réservée. Donc peut-être cette histoire de mémoire inactive?

Tout ce que je constate c'est que plus on a de ram, plus elle est réquisitionnée. Tout est proportionnel. Donc, il faut que je pense à fermer des applis pour que ça ne rame pas trop lors de certaines opérations.


----------



## Maximouse (10 Mars 2008)

Je viens rajouter ma petite pierre à l'édifice de la sortie de veille des Mac Pro:
Alors pour moi aucun problème de sortie de vielle si elle a été faite "manuellement". "manuellement" est important, puisque en cas de réglage par l'économiseur d'énergie, le mac ne se met tout bonement pas en veille 
Qui c'est qui qui à une bonne idée ?


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je sais pas pour vous mais je sature régulièrement en RAM. Chez moi 1Go est dédié à parallels et son windows. Le reste étant rapidement bouffé par les autres applis propres à Léopard et dès que je travaille sur de grosses images sous CS3.
> 
> *J'ai l'impression que plus on a de RAM, plus vite ils sont consommés. *Je réfléchis à passer à 8 Go en transformant les 2X1Go d'origine en 2X2Go.  Ou racheter 4 X 2Go supplémentaires.





J'en arrive au même constat


----------



## prasath (11 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Je viens rajouter ma petite pierre à l'édifice de la sortie de veille des Mac Pro:
> Alors pour moi aucun problème de sortie de vielle si elle a été faite "manuellement". "manuellement" est important, puisque en cas de réglage par l'économiseur d'énergie, le mac ne se met tout bonement pas en veille
> Qui c'est qui qui à une bonne idée ?



Etange... étrange. Je n'ai pas ce problème, mon économiseur d'écran est réglé à 10mn. Bon lorsqu'on regarde un film, il faut bouger la souris toutes les 10mns  .


----------



## Maximouse (11 Mars 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'en arrive au même constat


 


prasath a dit:


> Etange... étrange. Je n'ai pas ce problème, mon économiseur d'écran est réglé à 10mn. Bon lorsqu'on regarde un film, il faut bouger la souris toutes les 10mns  .


 
La suspension de mon écran, lui fonctionne très bien. C'est à ne rien y comprendre


----------



## David_b (11 Mars 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'en arrive au même constat


Oui, plus on a de ram plus le Mac en consomme : le but de la ram c'est de... l'utiliser, pour en profiter 

Je sature assez souvent mes 8go (sur un 2,66), mais ça ne gêne pas : l'ordinateur n'est pas plus lent : OSX se charge de l'attribuer au soft qui en a besoin 

Enfin, parfois je sature pas 
edit: Et quand il est trop lent, un petit reboot.


----------



## fredroy (11 Mars 2008)

philk34 a dit:


> Bon tjs pas de soluce pour la sortie de veille aléatoire ?
> Derniere piste des pbs sur la ram (série defectueuse ?)



Je viens de me rendre compte que le mien fait la même chose. Il se met en veille, j'appuie sur la barre espace et il redémarre.


----------



## kleme (11 Mars 2008)

pomme-alt-pr (en même temps au démarrage) et ce, plusieurs fois (3), puis tu redémarres encore une fois en maintenant le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à ce que tu entendes un bip. Chez moi ça a bien marché, et depuis plus de problème.


----------



## fredroy (11 Mars 2008)

kleme a dit:


> pomme-alt-pr (en même temps au démarrage) et ce, plusieurs fois (3), puis tu redémarres encore une fois en maintenant le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à ce que tu entendes un bip. Chez moi ça a bien marché, et depuis plus de problème.



Je ferai le test demain. Je viens d'effectuer un test avec l'économiseur d'energie par défaut. J'ai appuyé sur la barre espace et là les ventilos se sont mis en action mais le mac pro n'a pas redémarré : il est resté en veille


----------



## fredroy (11 Mars 2008)

kleme a dit:


> pomme-alt-pr (en même temps au démarrage) et ce, plusieurs fois (3), puis tu redémarres encore une fois en maintenant le bouton de démarrage jusqu'à ce que tu entendes un bip. Chez moi ça a bien marché, et depuis plus de problème.



pr c'est quel touche ?Qu'est ce que tu veux dire pas bouton de démarrage ?

C'est une astuce donnée par apple cette manip ? Donc pas besoin de SAV ?


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> pr c'est quel touche ?Qu'est ce que tu veux dire pas bouton de démarrage ?
> 
> C'est une astuce donnée par apple cette manip ? Donc pas besoin de SAV ?




Les touches "P" et "R"


----------



## fredroy (12 Mars 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Les touches "P" et "R"



Ok  j'ai lu que cela reinitialisé la ram : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4327827&postcount=9

Je comprends pas trop le rapport avec le retour de mise en veille


----------



## Permanganate (12 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Je viens rajouter ma petite pierre à l'édifice de la sortie de veille des Mac Pro:
> Alors pour moi aucun problème de sortie de vielle si elle a été faite "manuellement". "manuellement" est important, puisque en cas de réglage par l'économiseur d'énergie, le mac ne se met tout bonement pas en veille
> Qui c'est qui qui à une bonne idée ?


J'ai le même problème de non-veille sur mon MacPro 2x2.8GHz (nVidia 8800 GT) qui est en fonction depuis une dizaine de jours. Aucun problèmes si le sleep est activé manuellement...
Aucun autres problèmes jusqu'à présent.
En attente d'un firmware de la part d'Apple ?!


----------



## kleme (12 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> Ok  j'ai lu que cela reinitialisé la ram : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4327827&postcount=9
> 
> Je comprends pas trop le rapport avec le retour de mise en veille



Moi non plus :rose:
toujours est-il que c'est une manipulation que j'ai eu sur ce forum et que chez moi ça a solutionné le problème. Après sur les détails technique je ne sais pas mais j'en avais déjà fait usage il y a pas mal d'année sur la deuxième génération de imac sous os 9 pour également un souci de démarrage (ça m'avait été conseillé par apple à l'époque) et tout était également revenu dans l'ordre. Pour le maintien au démarrage du bouton power, je crois que ça réinitialise l'alimentation.


----------



## fredroy (12 Mars 2008)

J'ai effectué les manip et après avoir appuyé sur la barre espace les ventilos se sont mis en action et mon Mac Pro est sortie de veille : donc tout bon ! Merci


----------



## Maximouse (12 Mars 2008)

Permanganate a dit:


> J'ai le même problème de non-veille sur mon MacPro 2x2.8GHz (nVidia 8800 GT) qui est en fonction depuis une dizaine de jours. Aucun problèmes si le sleep est activé manuellement...
> Aucun autres problèmes jusqu'à présent.
> En attente d'un firmware de la part d'Apple ?!


 
Cela ne résout pas le problème, mais c'est bon de ne pas se sentir seul


----------



## prasath (12 Mars 2008)

fredroy a dit:


> J'ai effectué les manip et après avoir appuyé sur la barre espace les ventilos se sont mis en action et mon Mac Pro est sortie de veille : donc tout bon ! Merci



Tout est bien qui fini bien 
Mais est-ce que tu retrouves tes applis là où tu les avais laissées?


----------



## Bones (13 Mars 2008)

kleme a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> ça y est!!! depuis hier je suis passé d'un bi-pro G4 1 ghz à un mac pro quad 2,8 ghz avec une 8800 gt et 4go de ram. Le changement est assez impressionnant et je crois que je suis pas au bout de mes surprises .



Je suis passé d'un eMac G4 à un macpro octo 2,8 ....

J'ai installé le "monstre" et récupéré le contenu du G4, soft y compris.
Et bien les logiciels PowerPc même émulés sous Rosetta tournent beaucoup beaucoup plus vite...

ça me fait tout drôle... Tout semble tellement plus facile !!!


----------



## mofarn (15 Mars 2008)

Jai reçu mon Mac Pro le 7/02, après plus dun mois dutilisation, il est temps de faire le point, si mon expérience et mes impressions peuvent aider, tant mieux :
Ma config :
Two 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel
2GB (2x1GB)
ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 256MB
500GB 7200-rpm Serial ATA 3Gb

Impression générale : il est superbe pour la robe, exceptionnel pour la puissance (si je le compare au MacBook Pro de mon épouse, 15, 2.4GHz, 2GB, 160GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA, il ny a pas photo !).

Quelques remarques : 
- le HP interne à un son limite nasillard, sans relief, impossible découter de la musique ou de lire un DVD  avec, mais ce nest pas forcément ce quon demande à un Mac Pro.
- le superdrive OPTIARC DVD RW AD-7170A, ce nest pas une réussite, très très bruyant, il vrombit en tournant à fond en permanence (ma parade jai ajouté un deuxième graveur DVD PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-115D, qui lui est silencieux, la différence est impressionnante) un bon point pour Apple : sur larrière du support des lecteurs DVD, il y a 4 vis en attente pour ajouté un deuxième lecteur.
- Le disque dur : jai choisi le 500 GB en option dans la configuration à la carte sur lApple store en remplacement du 320 de triste réputation, le DD livré est un SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.10  ST3500630AS, jai eu beaucoup de mal à en trouver un deuxième sur internet pour constituer mon RAID (miroir), ce disque ne semblant pas être de génération récente de plus les schrit schrit quil émet sont assez agaçant.
- Certains trouvent cette unité centrale extrêmement silencieuse, je nirai pas jusque là, silencieuse et encore, caractérisée par un ronronnement permanent pas violent mais suffisamment fort pour savoir quil est démarré, dun autre côté cest pratique quand lécran est en veille !

En conclusion : je ne regrette pas mon investissement, bien au contraire, mais à ce prix je pense quApple devrait surveiller le choix de certains de ces composants.


----------



## prasath (15 Mars 2008)

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi pour le vrombrissement de l'optiarc qui tourne en permanence quand on regarde un film en DVD. De même pour le grattage du DD 500 go d'origine. Par contre pour la discrétion sonore du Mac Pro, j'en suis très satisfait. Je ne vois pas comment une tour muni d'aussi gros ventilo pourrait faire moins de bruit.

Mon seul point négatif concerne la gestion de la RAM de Léopard qui a l'air d'en consommer beaucoup.


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi pour le vrombrissement de l'optiarc qui tourne en permanence quand on regarde un film en DVD. De même pour le grattage du DD 500 go d'origine. Par contre pour la discrétion sonore du Mac Pro, j'en suis très satisfait. Je ne vois pas comment une tour muni d'aussi gros ventilo pourrait faire moins de bruit.


exactement, hors le DVD qui est une m**de sans nom, le silence est impressionnant


----------



## Mulder (15 Mars 2008)

mofarn a dit:


> - le superdrive OPTIARC DVD RW AD-7170A, ce nest pas une réussite, très très bruyant, il vrombit en tournant à fond en permanence (ma parade jai ajouté un deuxième graveur DVD PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-115D, qui lui est silencieux, la différence est impressionnante) un bon point pour Apple : sur larrière du support des lecteurs DVD, il y a 4 vis en attente pour ajouté un deuxième lecteur.
> - Le disque dur : jai choisi le 500 GB en option dans la configuration à la carte sur lApple store en remplacement du 320 de triste réputation, le DD livré est un SEAGATE Barracuda 7200.10  ST3500630AS, jai eu beaucoup de mal à en trouver un deuxième sur internet pour constituer mon RAID (miroir), ce disque ne semblant pas être de génération récente de plus les schrit schrit quil émet sont assez agaçant.


J'ai aussi reçu un Mac Pro 2,8 Ghz à huit curs (avec une GeForce 8800 GT) mais le superdrive est un Pionner 112D et le DD de 500 Go un WD (j'ai eu aucun mal à trouver le même chez MacWay).
J'ai ajouter 4 Go et depuis je n'ai pratiquement plus de swap.


----------



## mofarn (16 Mars 2008)

Mulder a dit:


> J'ai aussi reçu un Mac Pro 2,8 Ghz à huit curs (avec une GeForce 8800 GT) mais le superdrive est un Pionner 112D et le DD de 500 Go un WD



Si j'ai bien lu, tu as reçu ton Mac Pro début mars, ce qui veut peut-être dire qu'Apple a rectifié le tir concernant le superdrive et des DD, tant mieux.


----------



## mofarn (16 Mars 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Par contre pour la discrétion sonore du Mac Pro, j'en suis très satisfait. Je ne vois pas comment une tour muni d'aussi gros ventilo pourrait faire moins de bruit.





David_b a dit:


> , le silence est impressionnant



Comme quoi les impressions de chacun pour les problèmes de son
Pour conclure sur ce point, mon Mac Pro est nettement moins bruyant que mon PowerMac G4 400 (qui a droit depuis peu à une retraite bien méritée)


----------



## prasath (16 Mars 2008)

mofarn a dit:


> Si j'ai bien lu, tu as reçu ton Mac Pro début mars, ce qui veut peut-être dire qu'Apple a rectifié le tir concernant le superdrive et des DD, tant mieux.



Non pas forcément, un autre membre avait un pioneer début février. J'ai l'impression que ça dépend des séries. Cela dit, est-ce que le Pioneer 112D est assez silencieux? Il semblerait que 115D l'est dans ton cas. Je pense que ça peut être une solution d'acheter un deuxième graveur comme tu l'as fait  .


----------



## philk34 (16 Mars 2008)

Bon qqls news apres ma premiere semaine avec mon nouveau macpro quad 2,8 (changé pour cause de reboot en sortie de veille).
Déjà plus de pbs de sortie de veille et tout tourne nickel, le superdrive pioneer 112D et bcp plus silencieux que le modele Optiarc que j'avais sur l'ancien.
Mais comme tout n'est pas rose quand le mac se met en veille tout seul, les ventilos tournent tjs, pourquoi ? mystère ? par contre si c'est moi qui le met en veille avec la fonction "suspendre l'activité" là il se met en veille nickel ainsi que les ventilos. 
Je re-precise que la sortie de veille pour les deux cas se passe nickel 

@+


----------



## Xa3r0 (16 Mars 2008)

J'ai le mien depuis 5 jours et j'en suis ravis. Je n'ai aucun problème, même en sortie de veille.
J'ai seulement des frezzes avec QL quand j'essaye de faire afficher en mosaïque plusieurs (beaucoup) photos.

Ca me change de mon iBook. 
J'abat un boulot monstre en un temps déconcertant, tous ça dans le plus grand silence. 

Le silence ! C'est très agréable quand on bosse plus de 7h d'affilé. Seul petit bémol mais ça c'est connus, c'est ma Mighty Mouse que j'ai rapidement (hier) remplacée par une MX Révolution bien plus adaptée pour le graphisme.


----------



## Bones (16 Mars 2008)

Vous êtes un peu dur quand même.
C'est vrai que le HP est pas top et ça fait tout drôle quand on écoute de la musique...
Mais il y a tellement de port à l'avant et à l'arrière, un casque est vite branché...
Le disque de 320go de base me convient parfaitement, j'ai trimballé 80Go pendant 4 ans alors...
En plus j'ai toujour un vieu disque de 500Go que je n'ai jamais réussi à remplir complètement...
Non, cet ordi est très bien et à mon avis il a une longue vie devant lui...


----------



## David_b (17 Mars 2008)

Bones a dit:


> Vous êtes un peu dur quand même.


Le HP est médiocre, pour le dire  _très_ poliment. J'étais sur le c*l la première fois que je l'ai entendu: j'ai cru qu'il y avait un souci :rateau:
Et le graveur est un digne d'un turbo réacteur qui s'emballerait, c'est minable.



> En plus j'ai toujour un vieu disque de 500Go que je n'ai jamais réussi à remplir complètement...


J'en suis à mon 3ème disque interne de 500Go, et il commence à bien se remplir... ça dépend de l'usage


----------



## Xa3r0 (17 Mars 2008)

Le HP est médiocre.

En même temps donne moi un odri (PC, Mac, Dell, linux, tout ce que tu veux) qui intègre un Système 5.1.

Le HP des MP n'est pas censé servir puisque c'est une machine "Pro" donc qui travail et pas qui écoute de la musique ou lit des vidéos (ou alors le patron est gentil).

Au pire il doit jouer les sons système (réception mail, erreur, etc...) et le gros DONG de démarrage.


----------



## David_b (17 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Le HP des MP n'est pas censé servir puisque c'est une machine "Pro" donc qui travail et pas qui écoute de la musique ou lit des vidéos (ou alors le patron est gentil).


Ta sagesse m'aveugle et c'est des larmes plein les yeux que je te remercie de m'expliquer à quoi sert la machine que j'utilise au boulot, ouf... juste à temps : le patron aurait pu découvrir à quoi je  passe ma vie  


J'y connais rien en "5.1" ( ou dolby machin chose : j'ai pas de home cinéma, même pas de TV), mais j'ai des oreilles et j'aime la musique. Une simple stéréo me suffit ceci dit. Or:
Mon iMac perso a un son plutôt correct, 
Mon MacBook Pro ("pro" comme dans "Mac Pro". Ou alors y a des "pro" et "demi-pro" ?) a un son à peu près correct, 
Mon MacBook a un son passablement correct.
Mais le Mac Pro a un son de m**de.

* HP misérable
* graveur bien trop bruyant
* Connectique juste suffisante
Mais c'est pas parce que je lui trouve des défaut que je le trouve nul et que je l'ai pas acheté (j'en ai même acheté 2).

Bien entendu, j'ai branché des enceintes dessus. Car j'écoute de la musique (et je regarde des films) quand je bosse 
Oui, mon patron est (très) gentil, mais ça n'a rien à voir: j'ai toujours bossé en musique.


----------



## Xa3r0 (17 Mars 2008)

Oula t'énerve pas. je dis simplement que c'est normal que le MP n'est pas de HP correct puisque il sert juste à jouer des son système?

Ton iMac à un son correct parce que c'est une machine grand public et que les fabriquants de PC grand public fournissent dnas les cartons des HPs corect. Apple à misé, avec les iMacs, sur le tout en un (y compris les HP)

Pour les portables, c'est normal car un portable il lui faut des HPs pour jouer un peux de zic (quoique).

Mais le MP c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une tour et les PC tour vendu dans le commerce, eux n'ont même pas de HP.

Je vois pas ou est le problème.

Pour le lecteur optique je dois dire que c'est relativement chi**t. On à l'impression qu'il va décollé.

Pour la conectique. A force d'en rajouté c'est 'alim qui va lâcher. J'ai déjà : mon écran en DVI, un DD externe, iPod, imprimante, scanner, un câble ethernet, clavier, souris, ma chaîne, mon casque sans fils.

Malgré tous ça j'ai encore 2 ports FW400, 1 port FW800, 1 port DVI, 4 ports USB, 1 port ethernet et une prise casque.

Qu'est ce que tu veux brancher de plus ?


----------



## kleme (17 Mars 2008)

Le retour de la sortie de veille foireuse... 
Bon j'avais plus ce problème, mais il me l'a refait aujourd'hui avec un petit plus... j'ai mis en veille, il en est sorti tout seul comme c'est le cas de temps en temps (je mettais ça sur des petit saut de tension dû à une prise électrique un peu chargée), mais là il a carrément redémarré ... Vivement une mise à jour pour résoudre ce petit souci.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> * graveur bien trop bruyant
> * Connectique juste suffisante


Arg, le graveur  Il me fait peur à chaque fois que j'insère une galette. :afraid: Toutefois il fait moins de bruit quand je visionne un DVD.  (vitesse plus lente ???)

Pour la connectique, il te manque quoi? :mouais:


----------



## David_b (17 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pour la connectique, il te manque quoi? :mouais:


il manque rien (heureusement), _y en a juste pas assez_


----------



## Xa3r0 (17 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> il manque rien (heureusement), _y en a juste pas assez_



Une carte PCI-E comblera tous tes manques de conectique.


----------



## David_b (18 Mars 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Une carte PCI-E comblera tous tes manques de conectique.



c'est vrai ça, j'y ai pas pensé  :rose:
je vais regarder ça...


----------



## Xa3r0 (18 Mars 2008)

je t'en veux pas ^^


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2008)

Alors pour la connectique, il te manque quoi?


----------



## David_b (18 Mars 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Alors pour la connectique, il te manque quoi?


Tu veux quoi, un décompte des périphérique que je branche sur le mac ??? J'en ai pas assez, voilà tout 

Il me manque surtout des ports USB. 
5, c'est pas assez. Surtout que laisser un câble branché en permanence sur les 2 en façade, ça fait hyper moche, et c'est dangereux (risque de tout arracher en passant à côté) !  
Je les utilise que pour les clés USB. Si j'avais pas le "hub" intégré dans mon écran Dell (4 ports, merci Dell), je serais bien embêté. 

1 lecteur de carte... intégré, ça manque aussi. C'est une machine pro, non ? Or, y a pas de photographes qui utilisent un Mac Pro pour bosser ? Là encore, merci Dell et son écran 24" avec un X-en-1 intégré, rapide et pas encombrant (et discret)  :love:

Bah, c'est toujours la même histoire avec Apple: chiche comme c'est pas possible. Y a qu'à acheter "en plus": c'est pas si cher que ça un lecteur de cartes + un hub (ou 2 ou 3 ou...) +...
ben tiens :hein:


----------



## angealexiel (7 Août 2008)

juste un petit post suite a l'ouverture de ce thread par moi même suite a l'achat du nouveau mac pro, j'ai eu des galeres au depart, mais depuis tout va bien, la machine ronrone, j'ai changer les disque dur car on se rends compte trés vite que c'est les disques dur qui brident les machines puissantes comme ca, je n'en avait pas pris autant conscience, alors j'ai mis 4 disque d'un teraoctet , les samsung spinpoint, reconnu comme trés perfommants, pas cher, et silencieux ,

 ainsi que 8 go de ram pour vmware qui arrive maintenant depuis la version 2 beta 2 a faire tourner des mmorpg (ce qui ma halluciner car c'est de l'emulation de windows....) bref , j'ai trouver un super ecran que je recommande a tous, le viewsonic vx2435wm, ca fesait un an que je cherchais, et je l'ai trouver l'ecran quasiment parfait ^^


j'attends juste que apple sorte une carte graphique plus performante que la 8800GT, je suis tenter de prendre la G280 ou la G260 de nvidia ou l'ati 4870// mais si sous windows elle marcheront bien, quand je rebooterai sous mac , y'aura meme pas d'image et je serai a chaque fois obliger de rebrancher le cable DVI sur la ATI X2600 ou la nvidia 8800GT... 

bref la galere... a quand apple nous sortira plus de choix de cartes graphiques, ce sera le bonheur.


----------

